# Is Jonathan Buckhouse the biggest Kook ever?



## AC93

I stumbled upon one of his videos, because of my recommended feed. He is claiming to be a Pro snowboarder, which made me laugh. After seeing his riding not even being close to the actual pro's. Then he was endorsing some pro signature amazon goggles that look like cheap garbage. Funny to look at the comment section on his videos and seeing his fanboys defend his bs. 

The Kook vibes, I get from his videos are extremely strong lol.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

Has created a new niche the pro kook


----------



## deagol

I see his vids pop-up in my feed also. To me, he is an average (or better than average?) freestyle rider with a large internet following, not necessarily deserved. It demonstrates something to me about "critical mass" on Youtube with their algorithm.. People like to follow a visible figure for some reason. There is this ecosystem in Youtube with Vlogs and the need to keep creating videos. There was one vid I saw where he fell into a creek or something (not accurate, but it was something along those lines) and he made a video about it. Got busted by Keystone ski patrol? make a video about it. Drama queen stuff IMO. Keep creating content on a consistent schedule, no matter how inane. Draw your own conclusions, I guess.
The editing is slick and well polished, and that sells. It blows my mind that people make money doing this, but I'm old and out of touch....


----------



## robotfood99

Pro Youtuber that happens to snowboard. The pro thing to do these days seems to be pushing merch. Come to think of it Ryan Kanpton peddled his own aliexpress goggles way back too. I remember he was open to them being budget friendly and didn't push them as some pro bs though.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

…why are we talking about this?


----------



## Craig64

deagol said:


> I see his vids pop-up in my feed also. To me, he is an average (or better than average?) freestyle rider with a large internet following, not necessarily deserved. It demonstrates something to me about "critical mass" on Youtube with their algorithm.. People like to follow a visible figure for some reason. There is this ecosystem in Youtube with Vlogs and the need to keep creating videos. There was one vid I saw where he fell into a creek or something (not accurate, but it was something along those lines) and he made a video about it. Got busted by Keystone ski patrol? make a video about it. Drama queen stuff IMO. Keep creating content on a consistent schedule, no matter how inane. Draw your own conclusions, I guess.
> The editing is slick and well polished, and that sells. It blows my mind that people make money doing this, but I'm old and out of touch....


I subscribe to him and some of his Video's are okay. I like his tour he does around the USA of all different resorts he goes to but he is always into Park features..........., I'm not a Park guy.


----------



## Sudden_Death

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> …why are we talking about this?


As distasteful as it is it is now part of snowboard culture. This guy seems to be another "professional vlogger' unaware of the FTC and YouTube rules about disclosure of freebies and affiliate links. Looking through most snowboard reviews and none seem to have the appropriate disclaimers around free gear (even if just lent as a demo) they got or affiliate links.


----------



## fraxmental

You know that "owning the mountain" feeling? for this guy it never ends. I hope at least he is having fun. A little bit of envy here, imagining he is all about snowboarding...but who knows.


----------



## speedjason

You know, as much as people hate him for claiming he is a "pro" snowboarder, I have to say he is doing good making it happen. I have met him a couple of times on the hill and he always has a lot of followers and is a genuine person to talk to. If he can make it work, kudos for him. I don't normally hate people unless people directly causing me hassle or shit. I let people do whatever the heck they want but haters are gonna hate.


----------



## SnowDragon

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> …why are we talking about this?


Because this site is "SnowboardingForum.com" and this topic is about a snowboarder who makes snowboard videos and has a popular following on Youtube apparently. What is hard to understand about this?


----------



## drblast

He's a better freestyle rider than I am, and people apparently like watching his videos. If I were riding with him I'd learn things. Maybe the question should be "why aren't more people doing this?" Democratization of snowboard content is a great thing. This stuff is more relatable to me than watching the real pros.

I played guitar in a bar band in college and got paid for it. Technically that makes me a professional player, but I'm light years away from being able to do what, say, Steve Vai does. Still, for people who know nothing about the guitar, the shit I can do blows their mind as much as what Steve Vai does because they have no context for how difficult something might be. New players can also learn a ton from me showing them how to play.

I think there's a place for everyone at the table.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

SnowDragon said:


> Because this site is "SnowboardingForum.com" and this topic is about a snowboarder who makes snowboard videos and has a popular following on Youtube apparently. What is hard to understand about this?


Oh thank you for clarifying mister big brains.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

Dr Blast, That is a very inclusive take but I am old and every bone in my body is screaming kook


----------



## 16gkid

He's definitely a kook, now smash that like button and keep evolving!😂😂


----------



## Jimi7

Kook seems harsh. Professional snowboarder seems like hyperbole to me.... Professional vlogger seems to be the most accurate description in here so far.


----------



## ridethecliche

16gkid said:


> He's definitely a kook, now smash that like button and keep evolving!😂😂


DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO!


----------



## speedjason

Jimi7 said:


> Kook seems harsh. Professional snowboarder seems like hyperbole to me.... Professional vlogger seems to be the most accurate description in here so far.


It's just for different kind of viewers. Most enthusiasts like us would prefer watching Tommie B for tricks and stuff. A lot of quiver fanatics also like to watch BoardArchieve or AngrySB for board reviews but I am not so much a quiver person. But for 90% of the riders that just do 10 days or less a year, JB is perfect for more of a lifestyle influencer. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

In other words he is a kook’s kook


----------



## Jimi7

speedjason said:


> It's just for different kind of viewers. Most enthusiasts like us would prefer watching Tommie B for tricks and stuff. A lot of quiver fanatics also like to watch BoardArchieve or AngrySB for board reviews but I am not so much a quiver person. But for 90% of the riders that just do 10 days or less a year, JB is perfect for more of a lifestyle influencer. Different strokes for different folks.


Good point, I'll go out of my way to watch Angry, but JB is boring for the most part. 

I did find his getting busted at Keystone video interesting. JB and his compadres were riding totally under control and definitely not going too fast for conditions, keeping their distance from other riders/skiers, etc. I don't think they really could have been any safer than they already were. Yet the Keystone fun police pulled their passes and forced them to attend a "safety class" before they could use them again. Ridiculous. 

Just confirms why I haven't been on an Epic mountain in years. I loved Breckenridge, but every time I went there were more "slow" signs up and in some really annoying places. Just as was really starting to get my carve on, there'd by a slow sign and some idiot signaling me to slow it down. Not only that, they'd put them at merges so everybody slows at the merge, resulting in a more clogged up and dangerous merge. And since I had to slow at the merge, that meant no cutting across the face to bleed off speed since that could/would result in going into oncoming traffic, which tends to freak people out. Also seemed like there were different standards for skiers and boarders - at least back then...


----------



## kieloa

CocaCola Kicker said:


> In other words he is a kook’s kook


This!!


----------



## speedjason

CocaCola Kicker said:


> In other words he is a kook’s kook


We are all kooks to someone.


----------



## Jacob7923

Well I mean pro is short for “professional” and the definition of professional is “engaged in a specified activity as one’s main paid occupation rather than as a pastime” - and with a YouTube base a following and ads and sponsors he clearly is making some sort of paid living from this. Maybe he’s not xgames pro sponsor level or a signed pro like some other but by definition he is a pro 🤷‍♂️ He’s just living his best life doing what we all love which is boarding. Kudos to him for making a living out of it even if he is a kook


----------



## Nivek

The difference is the revenue stream. Take the ladies that make dumb amounts of money on Twitch cause they game in bikinis...pro gamer? Stripper? Which are they _pro_ at? The answer, they're _pro_ at Twitch. Streaming. Same shit for Jonny Dumbhouse. He is a YouTuber. Take his channel away and he'll get.... what? Yeah that don't make you pro.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

Kooo….. Kooooooo….


----------



## Jimi7

Nivek said:


> The difference is the revenue stream. Take the ladies that make dumb amounts of money on Twitch cause they game in bikinis...pro gamer? Stripper? Which are they _pro_ at? The answer, they're _pro_ at Twitch. Streaming. Same shit for Jonny Dumbhouse. He is a YouTuber. Take his channel away and he'll get.... what? Yeah that don't make you pro.


Exactly, he's not a professional snowboarder, he's a professional Youtuber. Actually other that referring to himself as a pro snowboarder the guy doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## _kookedOut

AC93 said:


> I stumbled upon one of his videos, because of my recommended feed. He is claiming to be a Pro snowboarder, which made me laugh. After seeing his riding not even being close to the actual pro's. Then he was endorsing some pro signature amazon goggles that look like cheap garbage. Funny to look at the comment section on his videos and seeing his fanboys defend his bs.
> 
> The Kook vibes, I get from his videos are extremely strong lol.


I think a good example of someone who deserves the a major following is Casey Willax (if you know him), he doesn’t have a tiny following but it’s definitely not as big as Johnathan. Major props to this guy cuz he’s nuts and if you don’t know who he is you should 100% check him out.


----------



## Manicmouse

_kookedOut said:


> I think a good example of someone who deserves the a major following is Casey Willax (if you know him), he doesn’t have a tiny following but it’s definitely not as big as Johnathan. Major props to this guy cuz he’s nuts and if you don’t know who he is you should 100% check him out.


Tell me you're Casey Willax as this is your first post! 

Checked out a video, not bad!


----------



## Craig64

Manicmouse said:


> Tell me you're Casey Willax as this is your first post!
> 
> Checked out a video, not bad!


Mega weird..., 1st post and introduces himself with a big plug for CW??? 
It got me kooked out.


----------



## _kookedOut

Manicmouse said:


> Tell me you're Casey Willax as this is your first post!
> 
> Checked out a video, not bad!
> [/


----------



## _kookedOut

Just a big fan, just found the forum searching up Jonathan. 😂


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> Mega weird..., 1st post and introduces himself with a big plug for CW???
> It got me kooked out.


Casey's good, but I have no interest in watching park riding, him running errands, surfing, skating, fist-bumping the homies etc... 
He is a pretty solid park rider, by the looks. Waaaaay better than I'll ever be lol. 
I respect those who dominate in the park, just not on my radar, as I don't bounce so easily any more.

Casey does have a really positive attitude, and rolls pretty well with whatever is happening in his life, and that does make him stand out from many others in youtube land, who love to have a whinge about how the world doesn't revolve around them.


----------



## Nivek

Manicmouse said:


> Tell me you're Casey Willax as this is your first post!
> 
> Checked out a video, not bad!


He's not wrong though. Defintely support Wilax


----------



## speedjason

Nivek said:


> He's not wrong though. Defintely support Wilax


Saw him at Woodward Copper yesterday. Dude rips hard.


----------



## ckxlol

Kookhouse just casually breaking rules again in his latest video. Even describing the title as "Can Pro Snowboarders Break Ski Resort Rules". Having followed that guy when he started, quite dissapointed he turned out to be yet another krook on YT. Not linking the video as I don't want him to get more clicks.

He's actively hurting the community especially on a small mountain where decided to pull that shit.


----------



## MountainMystic

ckxlol said:


> Kookhouse just casually breaking rules again in his latest video. Even describing the title as "Can Pro Snowboarders Break Ski Resort Rules". Having followed that guy when he started, quite dissapointed he turned out to be yet another krook on YT. Not linking the video as I don't want him to get more clicks.
> 
> He's actively hurting the community especially on a small mountain where decided to pull that shit.


just report the fucker. he films a sign prohibiting flips, then straight away films one of his cronies doing a flip/ inverted aerial. he is an absolute dumbcunt.


----------



## Jimi7

ckxlol said:


> Kookhouse just casually breaking rules again in his latest video. Even describing the title as "Can Pro Snowboarders Break Ski Resort Rules". Having followed that guy when he started, quite dissapointed he turned out to be yet another krook on YT. Not linking the video as I don't want him to get more clicks.
> 
> He's actively hurting the community especially on a small mountain where decided to pull that shit.


Agreed. We're all impressed that you can do inverted aerials, but the rules are the rules. Unless you're ducking a rope while hunting powder - that falls under "product testing."


----------



## ridethecliche

Cee dubz bombhole episode is great as well


----------



## RallySoob

I like watching his videos personally. mainly because I have the snow bug bad and he makes a new video everyday... His vids are easy to watch until he starts slanging merch but all the youtubers do it. I would say he is a pretty dang good boarder but definitely not nearly as good as actual pro's. I think he is considered a pro because he 'snowboards' for a living essentially. 

I can't find a reason to hate on the guy myself....


----------



## Craig64

RallySoob said:


> I like watching his videos personally. mainly because I have the snow bug bad and he makes a new video everyday... His vids are easy to watch until he starts slanging merch but all the youtubers do it. I would say he is a pretty dang good boarder but definitely not nearly as good as actual pro's. I think he is considered a pro because he 'snowboards' for a living essentially.
> 
> I can't find a reason to hate on the guy myself....


Too much park shit for me.


----------



## Phedder

RallySoob said:


> I think he is considered a pro because he 'snowboards' for a living essentially.
> 
> I can't find a reason to hate on the guy myself....


He considers *himself* pro, that's why people hate on him. He hasn't earned that status, he makes money from YouTube, not because he's of the upper echelon of riders. 

He can chuck his meat in the park but can't carve or freeride for shit, so his arrogance puts a lot of people off. Kook status for sure in my mind.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker




----------



## deagol

People now *hate on* people, where in the past, they used to just *hate* people... 
It was so much simpler back in the "Good Ole Days"..


----------



## MountainMystic

deagol said:


> People now *hate on* people, where in the past, they used to just *hate* people...
> It was so much simpler back in the "Good Ole Days"..


Do you mean the "Good Ole Days" before the internet?


----------



## RallySoob

I agree he doesn't do anything pro level. not even in the park. I dont even ride park but I do like the new content coming all the time. It better than watching the same old videos over and over I guess. speaking of I watched The Art of Flight like a dozen times last week. I love that movie


----------



## Manicmouse

RallySoob said:


> I agree he doesn't do anything pro level. not even in the park. I dont even ride park but I do like the new content coming all the time. It better than watching the same old videos over and over I guess. speaking of I watched The Art of Flight like a dozen times last week. I love that movie


Nothing wrong with that! I can't help but watch That's It, That's All every year


----------



## ridethecliche

I find him grating


----------



## Kevington

There are new edits and full length videos featuring bona fide pro and am riders coming out almost daily throughout the season. If thats not enough just watch some Longo footage on repeat. I see no need to watch youtube kook shit.


----------



## ridethecliche

I will add that I love Casey Willax. Dude just seems like a no nonsense guy that's just trying to make his dream happen. 
Kookhouse pulls all sorts of stunts for the views. The bs about the pulled tickets. The recent video doing inverted tricks at a park that specifically stated not to.

Like... come on. That's just posting for freaking page views and not really putting out any content that's worth it on its own merits. I legit can't imagine CW going out of his way to break rules for content views. His bombhole episode was so good.


----------



## robotfood99

NideckerProCamp and Kookhouse should collab in a video comparing the new auto step-in bindings they are/will be selling, Supermatic vs. Clew. That I might watch, ignoring all the yo's, smashing bells 'n' buttons, and cheap merch plugs.


----------



## speedjason

robotfood99 said:


> NideckerProCamp and Kookhouse should collab in a video comparing the new auto step-in bindings they are/will be selling, Supermatic vs. Clew. That I might watch, ignoring all the yo's, smashing bells 'n' buttons, and cheap merch plugs.


I actually bumper into JB a couple weeks ago and he was in fact testing Clew. But seriously, so much hate here for what he is doing. I rode the chair with him and he's very welcoming and generally just love snowboarding and just want to make it happen and spread the stoke. Maybe actually talk to the person before making justification.


----------



## Nivek

speedjason said:


> I actually bumper into JB a couple weeks ago and he was in fact testing Clew. But seriously, so much hate here for what he is doing. I rode the chair with him and* he's very welcoming and generally just love snowboarding and just want to make it happen and spread the stoke*. Maybe actually talk to the person before making justification.


So is Willax. Yet Willax is not hawking cheap amazon bullshit and filming bait videos and claiming "pro" status without any skills to remotely back that up...
There's a difference. You can be nice, and a scourge.


----------



## robotfood99

speedjason said:


> I actually bumper into JB a couple weeks ago and he was in fact testing Clew. But seriously, so much hate here for what he is doing. I rode the chair with him and he's very welcoming and generally just love snowboarding and just want to make it happen and spread the stoke. Maybe actually talk to the person before making justification.


His content is what people react to, not his personality. I don't think it's realistic to suggest that we should interact with online personalities before deciding if we like their content or not. I am sure he and [email protected] are nice guys but I am not on Youtube to socialize.


----------



## RallySoob

The disconnect here is that his vids are designed for the most popular audience;
The highest grossing click happy populace in the world… “kids/teens” the majority of people you see at every mountain. Like Mr Rodgers with a snowboard


----------



## RallySoob

Im still going to watch his ish… im gonna watch cartoons & boke a smole too i dont give a fuk bud


----------



## MountainMystic

RallySoob said:


> The disconnect here is that his vids are designed for the most popular audience;
> The highest grossing click happy populace in the world… “kids/teens” the majority of people you see at every mountain. Like Mr Rodgers with a snowboard
> 
> View attachment 162266


Maybe, but if Mr Rodgers lived in a world with social media, he wouldn't be shilling bullshit useless goggles and clickbait videos, and doing stupid shit just for clicks, and likes.


----------



## Jimi7

ridethecliche said:


> I will add that I love Casey Willax. Dude just seems like a no nonsense guy that's just trying to make his dream happen.
> Kookhouse pulls all sorts of stunts for the views. The bs about the pulled tickets. The recent video doing inverted tricks at a park that specifically stated not to.
> 
> Like... come on. That's just posting for freaking page views and not really putting out any content that's worth it on its own merits. I legit can't imagine CW going out of his way to break rules for content views. His bombhole episode was so good.


Seems hypocritical. Waaahhh, waaaahhhh, we got our passed pulled, but we didn't do anything wrong and then a year later, watch us do inverted aerials even though they have sign saying not to.


----------



## Luffe

Breaking the rules makes him appear cool and rebellious to his target audience.


----------



## Jimi7

Luffe said:


> Breaking the rules makes him appear cool and rebellious to his target audience.


Typical youtuber - get clicks and move 2nd rate merchandise.....


----------



## deagol

I am seeing more snowboarders with his "evolve" sticker on their boards lately. There are obviously much bigger problems in the world than this, especially in the last week or so, but you won't find me with that sticker.
(evolution is "only a theory" after all)


----------



## snoeboarder

Willax is fun and reps Carinthia

watching and listening to buck isn't much fun, he needs to lift his goggles up off his nose to sound better

the fact he has more followers makes me wonder why, Casey will surpass

he spreads the stoke, backs it up with interesting riding and provides the local crew with camera time

recreating a day at the mountain so you feel like you had the experience is what he does better

nobody wants to buy pushed crap or hear your jokes, jaws will drop from high end riding, great angles and some good music

but that's just me

Buck is no pro, let alone a prospect


----------



## kimchijajonshim

deagol said:


> I am seeing more snowboarders with his "evolve" sticker on their boards lately. There are obviously much bigger problems in the world than this, especially in the last week or so, but you won't find me with that sticker.
> (evolution is "only a theory" after all)


I saw the sticker first and actually liked it, but goddamn that guy's content sucks.


----------



## bseracka

My personal favorite content of his is the fix your carving one. Dude can’t carve and uses a click bait title to talk about turning basics


----------



## smellysell

If nothing else, this thread introduced my to Willax at least. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I hate that I had to sign into this website because one of your or maybe it wasn't sent me this crap. 

First and foremost, don't ever besmirch the legacy that is Fred Rodgers. EVER! That guy deserves Sainthood status. Buckhouse will NEVER BE ON HIS LEVEL. All of us posting here could learn a thing or two from Mr. Rodgers and how to be good humans and I say this completely hypocritical because I hate everyone. 

Now lets dive into the 10,000 word essay I'm about to write because unlike Buckhouse I didn't learn how to read in the 5th grade and can actually articulate a thought beyond the wet farts he expels from his suck hole. 

To anyone that says he "rides better than me so that makes him pro", "his videos are slick and polished", or " I wish I could be like him". You need to up your standards because they're fucking dog shit! 

As someone that's done team development and brand building he isn't even good enough to be considered D team. The regional guys that ride Copper are better than him on their worst day. Early offs, zeaches, only hits the small shit and yes the jumps he hits are the small line, his 630 to 90 reverts and claiming 720's, and the fact he CAN'T EVEN FUCKING HOLD AN EDGE! Don't even get me started on his switch riding. Dudes skill level is so mediocre maybe some of you praising his riding should spend some time upping your game because it's soggy. I say this as someone that's watched him ride in person multiple times a season. 

Polished and quality? He uses a whack follow cam angle with a wide angle lens. There's nothing cinematic about it, he's doing the basic minimum to cut the start/end of a clip and try to sync it to music, music he just found for free on Soundcloud and isn't given the artist any credit. You want polished and stylized, go watch an old ISENSEVEN edit and you'll see they were surpassing anything he did 15 years ago. His angles are whack and he's beholden to the Hypersmooth 2.0 on his GoPro. If you gave him a real camera he would look like a monkey fucking a football as he fumbled it. Once again repeat after me "UP YOUR STANDARDS!"

Anyone that wishes they could be like him I feel bad for. I'm in a unique position that 1. I live locally to him and see how he treats people here. 2. I also get a lot of DM's on the gram with conversations people have had with him. Who he projects himself as vs who he is are two different things and a lot of people have a para-social relationship with him that puts the blinders on them. Dude would sell anyone out for a dollar and he has. I've seen him belittle a 15 year old kid for being "poor" because the kid called out his sloppy spins and claims of being pro. You're a 32 year old male talking down to a kid about how much money you make, how his parents pay for his phone still, and how you're getting paid to snowboard and make mediocre content. As much as I love talking shit to 15 year olds, it's mostly because I understand the cultural aspect of snowboarding and how to make them rethink their I know everything attitude and hope that it enlightens them. The generation above me did it to me and so I shall continue it. 

Is he a pro snowboarder? NO! Unequivocally he's not even in the realm of a real pro snowboarder. What he is, is a professional vlogger who uses YouTube as his medium coupled with snowboarding. By the peoples standards that he is a "pro" I too am a pro then. I get paid to ride snowboards, it's a great job, and I'm making a good living at it. But I am not a pro snowboarder and neither is he. Which going into the whole aspect of him claiming he's pro, he started giving himself that title when his fan base kept asking if he was. They asked this because their standards are too fucking low. In that time he tried to change the narrative at one point to say that his "haters" gave him that title and put it back on them. What he realized was that using "pro" in the title of videos became clickbait and it upped where his videos are presented in the YouTube Algorithm. It's much like how I use the tag "expert advice" in all my reviews and videos. It pushes them higher internally in YouTube. Is he paying his bills from vlogging about snowboarding? Yeah. But I'm also paying my bills by doing video reviews about snowboards. If you put him on the pro level, you have to put people like me and idiot Kevin from SnowboardProCamp there as well. News flash, we all suck as riders and shouldn't be on the pro level. Casey on the other hand is an anomaly in the YouTube sphere as he rides at a professional level, films at a mostly professional level, and in a true sense of the word is a real professional. I'm stoked to see him get a legit promodel and hope that it helps elevate his personal brand to the people that snowboard. 

Now lets talk about his bullshit at Keystone. First and foremost he never once put up the "unedited" interaction he had. It has jump cuts all over it and he puts himself in there to interject his .02 on everything. I actually got popped about 12 years ago in that same spot and had my pass pulled on a midweek day during the WWSRA demo for doing a Euro carve right around that corner. This was the first time I got banned for life from Vail Resorts. He was riding on a Saturday on School Marm doing jackass shit. I actually talked with one of the Mountain Safety that made the call to stop him, what you guys saw and what caused it and the interaction is not what happened. If he had played it cool they would have given him a verbal warning over the written one that goes into your pass holder file. He didn't have to attend a safety class, but if he did anything else that season that riled them up he would. What happened was his wife (she actually runs the show) convinced him to push it to the local media and make the vlogs about it (she's an even worse human than him). They made it a big deal, when it wasn't. Anyone that's ridden Keystone knows that Schoolmarm is a 2 mile long beginner run that is a family friendly zone. On weekends you don't do jackass shit on it. But he wanted to play the victim, and that's what he did. That video made him about 3k in revenue, gained him I think something like 39k new subscribers and boosted his ego. From there he changed to the clickbait format. 

He is essentially the king of the kooks. His logo is stolen from a T-Shirt shop in Steamboat, he tried to trademark it. It's literally been on t-shirts since the mid 90's. Have you ever asked yourself why most self respecting brand will not work with him? It took him over 5 years to get that Christy's sponsorship and that only happened because they are in the midst of an organization change as the company sold. The reason he's on Clew is because he begged the local Union guys for free stuff because it would up their "amazon sales as he's a highly influential vlogger". My friend that runs the account he reached out to blocked him and laughed. Dudes so delusional he thinks that Amazon sales help the local reps sales. They don't. He should have done something to promote the local shops, but he has never once set foot in a core shop, because it's beneath him. 

Three days ago a colleague of mine that runs the marketing department for a little resort sent me screen shots from their front office guy who had an interaction with Buckhouse. Basically he walked in dropped his business card, demanded multiple free lift tickets, and was offended when the guy at the counter didn't know who he was. This is a little mom and pop resort that the tickets are very affordable at. For someone that likes to brag about how much money they're making he sure seems to refuse to pay it into the industry that sustains him. Kind of a jackass move and shows how much of a peasant he truly is. Kevin from ProCamp is doing the same shit and actually tried to tell a resort in Idaho they needed to pay him to come to their resort and film a vlog. Entitlement is a hell of a drug. 

Earlier this week I ran into Tommie B and had a nice long chat with him about Youtube, Snowboarding, Buckhouse, and the state of the culture and industry. Actually walked away with more respect for Tommie and a better understanding of where he's coming from. But I also got the run down of why he and Buckhouse aren't working together. It boils down to ego and how Buckhouse will sell out over and over for the first person to wave 20 bucks in front of his face. It's why he jumped from Outdoor Master to Khuno to Clew to whomever will dangle cheap cash in his face. Dude doesn't care about snowboarding at all he cares about exploiting it. But at the same time he wants the respect of people in snowboarding. It's rather comedic. 

To add another reason why he sucks to this I'll talk about his interactions with my friend AJ who is a San Juan Guide. AJ saw in reels or some shit that he was talking about Backcountry and splitboards. For frame of reference AJ is a devoted guide, been buried, extricated bodies, and done rescues. I'd put my life in his hands without any hesitation because he's just that educated and devoted. But basically he reached out to Buckhouse to say "hey I see you're in CO and trying to do some BC stuff, you're giving out some bad advice, but if you wanted to learn the proper way to do things and make yourself a stronger rider and educated your base I'd be willing to help." His response was something along the lines of "yeah I don't know what I'm talking about but it doesn't matter because neither does my fanbase" That's some serious ego shit right there that needs to be put in check. This is along the lines of idiot Kevin filming and riding in Whistler in a avy zone as they were blasting (this is why Kevin doesn't have an epic pass this year and isn't in Whistler).

I'm going to have to continue this...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

*Continued...

So if you want to talk about the proliferation of his growth and what not lets dive into the shitty side of YouTube. 

Everyone thinks it's as simple as film, upload, and promote and you're there. But behind all that is the grand YouTube algorithm that we are all beholden to. Buckhouse came onto YouTube at what is the start of the end of the Vlog lifestyle crap that has dominated it. We're actually in a shift from that to what will be next i.e. Mr. Beast style content for those that know. At that time YT was favoring content going to a longer format as they can add a mid roll video ad to it. This favors Google Ads as well as the content producer as it's keeping people on the app, site, or wherever its embedded. Most people think the real metric for success is subscribers and views, but a view is counted after 30 seconds of watching and most subscribers aren't addicts that watch everything, they're casual viewers. The real metric is view time and audience retention. If you do a 5 minute video you want them to watch over 3 minutes of it and if they stick around through the whole thing and watch what's recommended next then you get preferential treatment. If you make a 20 minute video and keep peoples attention for 50% of that it means it hits the mid roll ad and that preferential treatment comes back into play. So by gaming the system with a 20 minute video full of a shit load of filler and merchandise hawking he's hitting this goal. Now one other metric to look at is subscriber count to views in the first 24 hours. YouTube will naturally promote it to 1/3rd of your audience, if it hits the above listed goals you might be able to hit 50% of your audience and if it exceeds that you'll his 2/3rds of it which is insane. After that the algorithm changes again and shit gets weird. I won't bore you guys with the theories on how this works. But just understand if you're in a niche, using clickbait titles/thumbnails, and hit their metrics of time/audience retention you get boosted. 

The daily content grind exists because of this format. If you don't do a daily video, you get buried in the algorithm. So he's beholden to clickbait bullshit and mediocre daily content to stay relevant. Andy Warhol was right about our 15 minutes of fame. The problem is we now have to prolong it to stay relevant. The sad thing is he doesn't realize this nor does he realize the peaks and valleys of how content is consumed. He's put all his eggs in one basket and when it doesn't work out he's FUBAR!

I guess I should also add the live streaming segment into this. YouTube is failing to Twitch here so they're trying to figure out what does and doesn't work. But this is mostly personality based. I've suffered through having to watch some of his and Kevins live streams to see how much audience they attract. They roughly get about .1% of their audience when they do it. Why? Near as I can tell the sycophant fanboys are there and the rest of their audiences find them boring as they don't give actual value, and why would they? This is them unedited in raw form, they aren't entertaining people. This also goes to why you will more than likely never see a Bombhole with Buckhouse, he can't control the narrative and it would show how boring he is. 

In short for those that are still with me here. He makes kook content for kooks. He's not a snowboarder, but a person that snowboards and vlogs. Nothing wrong with that, but the fact that he takes from snowboarding with 0 giving back (don't use the argument of him making content is giving back, that's his job if he wants a paycheck he has to make content), at the end of the day he sucks as a human. If you don't like his content don't watch it, report the shit that is dangerous because there's plenty (I'm honestly waiting for him or Kevin to get someone killed with their kookery), and inform people not to watch him. 

And for those of you that will say "you're just jealous". I took 10 weeks off last year, I snowboard 150 days a year, and get paid to ride a piece of wood and plastic down the hill. I think I'm doing just fine. What I don't like is fighting all the misinformation and bad advice he and Kevin give people. If they didn't do that, more power to them for figuring out how to snowboard more and make a living at it. Remember only you can prevent kookery in snowboarding. 

Thank you for coming to my TED Talk.


----------



## WigMar

BurtonAvenger said:


> I hate that I had to sign into this website because one of your or maybe it wasn't sent me this crap.
> 
> First and foremost, don't ever besmirch the legacy that is Fred Rodgers. EVER! That guy deserves Sainthood status. Buckhouse will NEVER BE ON HIS LEVEL. All of us posting here could learn a thing or two from Mr. Rodgers and how to be good humans and I say this completely hypocritical because I hate everyone.
> 
> Now lets dive into the 10,000 word essay I'm about to write because unlike Buckhouse I didn't learn how to read in the 5th grade and can actually articulate a thought beyond the wet farts he expels from his suck hole.
> 
> To anyone that says he "rides better than me so that makes him pro", "his videos are slick and polished", or " I wish I could be like him". You need to up your standards because they're fucking dog shit!
> 
> As someone that's done team development and brand building he isn't even good enough to be considered D team. The regional guys that ride Copper are better than him on their worst day. Early offs, zeaches, only hits the small shit and yes the jumps he hits are the small line, his 630 to 90 reverts and claiming 720's, and the fact he CAN'T EVEN FUCKING HOLD AN EDGE! Don't even get me started on his switch riding. Dudes skill level is so mediocre maybe some of you praising his riding should spend some time upping your game because it's soggy. I say this as someone that's watched him ride in person multiple times a season.
> 
> Polished and quality? He uses a whack follow cam angle with a wide angle lens. There's nothing cinematic about it, he's doing the basic minimum to cut the start/end of a clip and try to sync it to music, music he just found for free on Soundcloud and isn't given the artist any credit. You want polished and stylized, go watch an old ISENSEVEN edit and you'll see they were surpassing anything he did 15 years ago. His angles are whack and he's beholden to the Hypersmooth 2.0 on his GoPro. If you gave him a real camera he would look like a monkey fucking a football as he fumbled it. Once again repeat after me "UP YOUR STANDARDS!"
> 
> Anyone that wishes they could be like him I feel bad for. I'm in a unique position that 1. I live locally to him and see how he treats people here. 2. I also get a lot of DM's on the gram with conversations people have had with him. Who he projects himself as vs who he is are two different things and a lot of people have a para-social relationship with him that puts the blinders on them. Dude would sell anyone out for a dollar and he has. I've seen him belittle a 15 year old kid for being "poor" because the kid called out his sloppy spins and claims of being pro. You're a 32 year old male talking down to a kid about how much money you make, how his parents pay for his phone still, and how you're getting paid to snowboard and make mediocre content. As much as I love talking shit to 15 year olds, it's mostly because I understand the cultural aspect of snowboarding and how to make them rethink their I know everything attitude and hope that it enlightens them. The generation above me did it to me and so I shall continue it.
> 
> Is he a pro snowboarder? NO! Unequivocally he's not even in the realm of a real pro snowboarder. What he is, is a professional vlogger who uses YouTube as his medium coupled with snowboarding. By the peoples standards that he is a "pro" I too am a pro then. I get paid to ride snowboards, it's a great job, and I'm making a good living at it. But I am not a pro snowboarder and neither is he. Which going into the whole aspect of him claiming he's pro, he started giving himself that title when his fan base kept asking if he was. They asked this because their standards are too fucking low. In that time he tried to change the narrative at one point to say that his "haters" gave him that title and put it back on them. What he realized was that using "pro" in the title of videos became clickbait and it upped where his videos are presented in the YouTube Algorithm. It's much like how I use the tag "expert advice" in all my reviews and videos. It pushes them higher internally in YouTube. Is he paying his bills from vlogging about snowboarding? Yeah. But I'm also paying my bills by doing video reviews about snowboards. If you put him on the pro level, you have to put people like me and idiot Kevin from SnowboardProCamp there as well. News flash, we all suck as riders and shouldn't be on the pro level. Casey on the other hand is an anomaly in the YouTube sphere as he rides at a professional level, films at a mostly professional level, and in a true sense of the word is a real professional. I'm stoked to see him get a legit promodel and hope that it helps elevate his personal brand to the people that snowboard.
> 
> Now lets talk about his bullshit at Keystone. First and foremost he never once put up the "unedited" interaction he had. It has jump cuts all over it and he puts himself in there to interject his .02 on everything. I actually got popped about 12 years ago in that same spot and had my pass pulled on a midweek day during the WWSRA demo for doing a Euro carve right around that corner. This was the first time I got banned for life from Vail Resorts. He was riding on a Saturday on School Marm doing jackass shit. I actually talked with one of the Mountain Safety that made the call to stop him, what you guys saw and what caused it and the interaction is not what happened. If he had played it cool they would have given him a verbal warning over the written one that goes into your pass holder file. He didn't have to attend a safety class, but if he did anything else that season that riled them up he would. What happened was his wife (she actually runs the show) convinced him to push it to the local media and make the vlogs about it (she's an even worse human than him). They made it a big deal, when it wasn't. Anyone that's ridden Keystone knows that Schoolmarm is a 2 mile long beginner run that is a family friendly zone. On weekends you don't do jackass shit on it. But he wanted to play the victim, and that's what he did. That video made him about 3k in revenue, gained him I think something like 39k new subscribers and boosted his ego. From there he changed to the clickbait format.
> 
> He is essentially the king of the kooks. His logo is stolen from a T-Shirt shop in Steamboat, he tried to trademark it. It's literally been on t-shirts since the mid 90's. Have you ever asked yourself why most self respecting brand will not work with him? It took him over 5 years to get that Christy's sponsorship and that only happened because they are in the midst of an organization change as the company sold. The reason he's on Clew is because he begged the local Union guys for free stuff because it would up their "amazon sales as he's a highly influential vlogger". My friend that runs the account he reached out to blocked him and laughed. Dudes so delusional he thinks that Amazon sales help the local reps sales. They don't. He should have done something to promote the local shops, but he has never once set foot in a core shop, because it's beneath him.
> 
> Three days ago a colleague of mine that runs the marketing department for a little resort sent me screen shots from their front office guy who had an interaction with Buckhouse. Basically he walked in dropped his business card, demanded multiple free lift tickets, and was offended when the guy at the counter didn't know who he was. This is a little mom and pop resort that the tickets are very affordable at. For someone that likes to brag about how much money they're making he sure seems to refuse to pay it into the industry that sustains him. Kind of a jackass move and shows how much of a peasant he truly is. Kevin from ProCamp is doing the same shit and actually tried to tell a resort in Idaho they needed to pay him to come to their resort and film a vlog. Entitlement is a hell of a drug.
> 
> Earlier this week I ran into Tommie B and had a nice long chat with him about Youtube, Snowboarding, Buckhouse, and the state of the culture and industry. Actually walked away with more respect for Tommie and a better understanding of where he's coming from. But I also got the run down of why he and Buckhouse aren't working together. It boils down to ego and how Buckhouse will sell out over and over for the first person to wave 20 bucks in front of his face. It's why he jumped from Outdoor Master to Khuno to Clew to whomever will dangle cheap cash in his face. Dude doesn't care about snowboarding at all he cares about exploiting it. But at the same time he wants the respect of people in snowboarding. It's rather comedic.
> 
> To add another reason why he sucks to this I'll talk about his interactions with my friend AJ who is a San Juan Guide. AJ saw in reels or some shit that he was talking about Backcountry and splitboards. For frame of reference AJ is a devoted guide, been buried, extricated bodies, and done rescues. I'd put my life in his hands without any hesitation because he's just that educated and devoted. But basically he reached out to Buckhouse to say "hey I see you're in CO and trying to do some BC stuff, you're giving out some bad advice, but if you wanted to learn the proper way to do things and make yourself a stronger rider and educated your base I'd be willing to help." His response was something along the lines of "yeah I don't know what I'm talking about but it doesn't matter because neither does my fanbase" That's some serious ego shit right there that needs to be put in check. This is along the lines of idiot Kevin filming and riding in Whistler in a avy zone as they were blasting (this is why Kevin doesn't have an epic pass this year and isn't in Whistler).
> 
> I'm going to have to continue this...


“You've made this day a special day, by just your being you. There's no person in the whole world like you, and I like you just the way you are.”


----------



## Jimi7

@angrysnowboarder


----------



## RallySoob

ya'll think those khuno goggles are garbage? I was watching his crash vids and noticed that his lenses pop out of the goggles all of the time. is this a standard issue with magnetic lenses?


----------



## Donutz

RallySoob said:


> ya'll think those khuno goggles are garbage? I was watching his crash vids and noticed that his lenses pop out of the goggles all of the time. is this a standard issue with magnetic lenses?


I've never had Anon lenses pop out accidentally or during a crash. Mind you, I don't huck cliffs or forty-foot jumps either.


----------



## bseracka

RallySoob said:


> ya'll think those khuno goggles are garbage? I was watching his crash vids and noticed that his lenses pop out of the goggles all of the time. is this a standard issue with magnetic lenses?


Never experienced this problem with the smith mag goggles


----------



## Craig64

Gee not sure Avran..., JB looks like he's treated as a frigging park rat Superstar by all the teenage hommies at Powder Ridge Resort. Backflip Benton throwing it out there. JB promoting heaps of Merch' $$$$$$$$. I wonder if he got a free pass again??? "Don't forget..., smash that like button".

I've noticed a lot a these "Pro" vloggers never ever put the safety bar down on the chairlifts. In Australia it's always down on the lifts. So just wondering...., is this the latest "Cool" rule breaking norm coming out off the US of A we need to follow now???


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

How is this even a debate? everything screams kook


----------



## Craig64

Avran suggested that JB and SPC are cutting a decent living from "Pro" snowboard vlogging. I'd be interested to know just how much they're raking in.


----------



## F1EA

RallySoob said:


> ya'll think those khuno goggles are garbage? I was watching his crash vids and noticed that his lenses pop out of the goggles all of the time. is this a standard issue with magnetic lenses?


I got a buddy who bailed and yardsaled... his Anon magnetic lenses popped off and were lost.

The goggles are the first thing to go when bailing hard. 

But... it shouldn't be happening all the time. That bail i mentioned above was pretty hard.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

BurtonAvenger said:


> *Continued...
> 
> So if you want to talk about the proliferation of his growth and what not lets dive into the shitty side of YouTube.
> 
> Everyone thinks it's as simple as film, upload, and promote and you're there. But behind all that is the grand YouTube algorithm that we are all beholden to. Buckhouse came onto YouTube at what is the start of the end of the Vlog lifestyle crap that has dominated it. We're actually in a shift from that to what will be next i.e. Mr. Beast style content for those that know. At that time YT was favoring content going to a longer format as they can add a mid roll video ad to it. This favors Google Ads as well as the content producer as it's keeping people on the app, site, or wherever its embedded. Most people think the real metric for success is subscribers and views, but a view is counted after 30 seconds of watching and most subscribers aren't addicts that watch everything, they're casual viewers. The real metric is view time and audience retention. If you do a 5 minute video you want them to watch over 3 minutes of it and if they stick around through the whole thing and watch what's recommended next then you get preferential treatment. If you make a 20 minute video and keep peoples attention for 50% of that it means it hits the mid roll ad and that preferential treatment comes back into play. So by gaming the system with a 20 minute video full of a shit load of filler and merchandise hawking he's hitting this goal. Now one other metric to look at is subscriber count to views in the first 24 hours. YouTube will naturally promote it to 1/3rd of your audience, if it hits the above listed goals you might be able to hit 50% of your audience and if it exceeds that you'll his 2/3rds of it which is insane. After that the algorithm changes again and shit gets weird. I won't bore you guys with the theories on how this works. But just understand if you're in a niche, using clickbait titles/thumbnails, and hit their metrics of time/audience retention you get boosted.
> 
> The daily content grind exists because of this format. If you don't do a daily video, you get buried in the algorithm. So he's beholden to clickbait bullshit and mediocre daily content to stay relevant. Andy Warhol was right about our 15 minutes of fame. The problem is we now have to prolong it to stay relevant. The sad thing is he doesn't realize this nor does he realize the peaks and valleys of how content is consumed. He's put all his eggs in one basket and when it doesn't work out he's FUBAR!
> 
> I guess I should also add the live streaming segment into this. YouTube is failing to Twitch here so they're trying to figure out what does and doesn't work. But this is mostly personality based. I've suffered through having to watch some of his and Kevins live streams to see how much audience they attract. They roughly get about .1% of their audience when they do it. Why? Near as I can tell the sycophant fanboys are there and the rest of their audiences find them boring as they don't give actual value, and why would they? This is them unedited in raw form, they aren't entertaining people. This also goes to why you will more than likely never see a Bombhole with Buckhouse, he can't control the narrative and it would show how boring he is.
> 
> In short for those that are still with me here. He makes kook content for kooks. He's not a snowboarder, but a person that snowboards and vlogs. Nothing wrong with that, but the fact that he takes from snowboarding with 0 giving back (don't use the argument of him making content is giving back, that's his job if he wants a paycheck he has to make content), at the end of the day he sucks as a human. If you don't like his content don't watch it, report the shit that is dangerous because there's plenty (I'm honestly waiting for him or Kevin to get someone killed with their kookery), and inform people not to watch him.
> 
> And for those of you that will say "you're just jealous". I took 10 weeks off last year, I snowboard 150 days a year, and get paid to ride a piece of wood and plastic down the hill. I think I'm doing just fine. What I don't like is fighting all the misinformation and bad advice he and Kevin give people. If they didn't do that, more power to them for figuring out how to snowboard more and make a living at it. Remember only you can prevent kookery in snowboarding.
> 
> Thank you for coming to my TED Talk.


Oh. I thought he had decided to roam and be free.

Too bad he got his pass taken; but this is not really surprising. A lot of people watch his content so there must be something interesting in it. But also... a lot of people are truly clueless, so you gotta be SUPER careful when giving "directions". If he was just riding and sending it... no problema. But as soon as he gives direction, it becomes more of an issue.

There's a Whistler ski dude... he and his crew SEND IT. But they don't give much direction or info that's not already "official". 



Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64

Craig64 said:


> I've noticed a lot a these "Pro" vloggers never ever put the safety bar down on the chairlifts. In Australia it's always down on the lifts. So just wondering...., is this the latest "Cool" rule breaking norm coming out off the US of A we need to follow now???


Welcome to the US of A???


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> Welcome to the US of A???


People who don't put the safety bar down when there is one or doing other dumb shit.... Darwin award contenders.
🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Jimi7

MountainMystic said:


> People who don't put the safety bar down when there is one or doing other dumb shit.... Darwin award contenders.
> 🤡🤡🤡


Alot of bars were down in that video and they still managed to fall.


----------



## smellysell

We have reeeeeaaaaal old double chairs here with the fold down safety bars that go across your lap. Nobody here really uses them, but I did have one hook my hood as I was getting off the lift and drag me around the corner... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMystic

Jimi7 said:


> A lot of bars were down in that video and they still managed to fall.


yeah, somehow, they manage to find a way.... 
I've ridden chairlifts from about the age of 4, and never fallen off of one. I guess I wasn't doing dumb shit.


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> People who don't put the safety bar down when there is one or doing other dumb shit.... Darwin award contenders.
> 🤡🤡🤡


Calm down


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> Calm down


No


----------



## Manicmouse

Lived at Red for almost 3 months almost 20 years ago. No-one used the safety bars and no-one policed it.
I use them now as I’ve got kids and shit happens.


----------



## 16gkid

Manicmouse said:


> Lived at Red for almost 3 months almost 20 years ago. No-one used the safety bars and no-one policed it.
> I use them now as I’ve got kids and shit happens.


But do you get mad at people for not using it?


----------



## Craig64

16gkid said:


> But do you get mad at people for not using it?


I think it's just a US thing. In Australia the safety bars are always down. It's like driving a car with you seatbelt on. The only videos I see this happening is in the US of A. Just an observation. For a Country that will sue you for looking sideways at you this is a little bizarre.


----------



## ridethecliche

Craig64 said:


> I think it's just a US thing. In Australia the safety bars are always down. It's like driving a car with you seatbelt on. The only videos I see this happening is in the US of A. Just an observation. For a Country that will sue you for looking sideways at you this is a little bizarre.


Muh freedom to do dum shit then sue for the consequences because Muh ritez!


----------



## tr0n

Craig64 said:


> I think it's just a US thing. In Australia the safety bars are always down. It's like driving a car with you seatbelt on. The only videos I see this happening is in the US of A. Just an observation. For a Country that will sue you for looking sideways at you this is a little bizarre.


Personally, I learned how to sit in a chair at an early age. If it's windy enough to need a bar, chances are the chair is closed.


----------



## Manicmouse

16gkid said:


> But do you get mad at people for not using it?


Nah because in NZ the resorts are so busy that the chairs are usually full and there's always someone pulling it down. Solo I still would pull it down these days.


----------



## bseracka

I personally don't use the safety bar and haven't fallen off the chair in 30+ years of riding. I also don't begrudge other for using it, but I do hate when people just yank it down unbeknownst to others on the chair and pull it down while still in the loading area. I've had my head, helmet, hands, elbows , foot , thigh and board smashed by those things too many times too count. The only time of come close to falling off a chair is when some one dropped the bar and it caught my board at an odd angle and it pulled me forward on the seat


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Where do y’all put your hands if you don’t put the bar down? Pockets? Fuckin’ psychos.


----------



## Manicmouse

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Where do y’all put your hands if you don’t put the bar down? Pockets? Fuckin’ psychos.


Ever sat on a chair at home without a safety bar?


----------



## bseracka

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Where do y’all put your hands if you don’t put the bar down? Pockets? Fuckin’ psychos.


Around my pocket beer


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

bseracka said:


> Around my pocket beer


You better not be talkin about your Johnson

lol


----------



## Nivek

We also can't call them "safety bars" in colorado cause someone DID sue over that, as they are not in fact a safety retention device for the chair. They are called "comfort bars" here.


----------



## Manicmouse

Sue culture in America is so incredibly bizarre!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Nivek said:


> We also can't call them "safety bars" in colorado cause someone DID sue over that, as they are not in fact a safety retention device for the chair. They are called "comfort bars" here.


Yea - as in comfortable place to rest your hands. Cmon guys.


----------



## Manicmouse

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Yea - as in comfortable place to rest your hands. Cmon guys.


They're only comfortable if they have that lower bar to rest your board on.


----------



## Craig64

Manicmouse said:


> They're only comfortable if they have that lower bar to rest your board on.


I do a fair few base repairs where people damage their boards on the exposed corner of the metal foot rest pipe that is no covered by padding.

I feel the safety bar "Comfort bar???" is a pretty important device that stops people from falling of the chair. It gives you something to push back against and defines the forward barrier of danger to a degree. People get in a dream on the chair, a bit of fatigue, on their phones, not concentrating, moving/clowning around. You have a number of kgs additional weight attached to your feet. How many fallen items do you see under the chair. It's a numbers game folks......., the more people that use the chair without a safety device the greater the odds that a mishap will occur. Similar to..., the more people have access to firearms, the greater the chance of someone getting shot.


----------



## 16gkid

If you can't stay on the lift without the bar being down, you might have bigger problems


----------



## Craig64

16gkid said:


> If you can't stay on the lift without the bar being down, you might have bigger problems


I hear and agree with what you are saying but you have to look at the big picture. Here is an incident on the new Leichart Chair at Perisher in 2019. You can see that the bar was not down on the chair she was in here. An incident like this is very rare in Oz. They are really big now on directing the bar down.
The Lifty's in Australia are normally pretty young.








Perisher snowboarder in hospital after plummeting from chairlift


The woman was filmed clinging onto the chair for up to three minutes before falling to the snow below and h...




www.9news.com.au


----------



## smellysell

16gkid said:


> If you can't stay on the lift without the bar being down, you might have bigger problems


Exactly

And @Manicmouse, if you're resting your arms on the comfort bars, how are you supposed to hold your doobie? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Craig64 said:


> I hear and agree with what you are saying but you have to look at the big picture. Here is an incident on the new Leichart Chair at Perisher in 2019. You can see that the bar was not down on the chair she was in here. An incident like this is very rare in Oz. They are really big now on directing the bar down.
> The Lifty's in Australia are normally pretty young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perisher snowboarder in hospital after plummeting from chairlift
> 
> 
> The woman was filmed clinging onto the chair for up to three minutes before falling to the snow below and h...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.9news.com.au


I think people falling off the lift, whether using the safety bars or not, is a form of natural selection.

Damn things almost got me hurt where I would have been fine without one being there. That is as valid of an argument for getting rid of them all as that article is a valid argument for using them. AKA, not at all. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol

BurtonAvenger said:


> ........ Basically he walked in dropped his business card, demanded multiple free lift tickets, and was offended when the guy at the counter didn't know who he was. This is a little mom and pop resort that the tickets are very affordable at. .....


this is pretty out of line IMO. My question is: should it matter if said person behind the counter knew who he was? does being a Youtuber entitle anyone to preferential treatment over the rest of us?

My personal answer to both questions is: not only 'no', but 'hell no' !!!!.

Anyway, that is a shitty thing to except and if true, his ego has gotten way out of proportion.
OK, back to talking about chairlift safety bars.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

smellysell said:


> Exactly
> 
> And @Manicmouse, if you're resting your arms on the comfort bars, how are you supposed to hold your doobie?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


With your hands!


----------



## Manicmouse

smellysell said:


> And @Manicmouse, if you're resting your arms on the comfort bars, how are you supposed to hold your doobie?





MrDavey2Shoes said:


> With your hands!


I've now got a mental image of someone holding a joint in the crook of their arm... Seems awkward...


----------



## MountainMystic

Manicmouse said:


> Ever sat on a chair at home without a safety bar?


Many times, but the fucker isn't suspended on a cable 20+ feet above icy hard snow.


----------



## tr0n

MountainMystic said:


> Many times, but the fucker isn't suspended on a cable 20+ feet above icy hard snow.


Someone lives a boring home life.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Manicmouse said:


> I've now got a mental image of someone holding a joint in the crook of their arm... Seems awkward...


Joints?
Bruh if you ain’t ripping bong hits on the chair you ain’t on my level. I need that bar down incase I get to much steaze in the breeze while getting’ weak in the knees placin an order on celly for curbside pickup at applebees.


----------



## smellysell

Manicmouse said:


> I've now got a mental image of someone holding a joint in the crook of their arm... Seems awkward...


Haha, fair! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMystic

tr0n said:


> Someone lives a boring home life.


I like my quiet home life. It beats the bejesus out of being shelled and bombed by Russian psychopaths like those hell-bent on destroying Ukraine.


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> I think people falling off the lift, whether using the safety bars or not, is a form of natural selection.
> 
> Damn things almost got me hurt where I would have been fine without one being there. That is as valid of an argument for getting rid of them all as that article is a valid argument for using them. AKA, not at all.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Death traps!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

I have joints in my elbows all the time.


----------



## tr0n

smellysell said:


> Death traps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


HOW DID YOU SURVIVE?!


----------



## 16gkid

tr0n said:


> HOW DID YOU SURVIVE?!


Do we have to call him a survivor now?


----------



## smellysell

16gkid said:


> Do we have to call him a survivor now?


I'd prefer not! [emoji23]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike256

16gkid said:


> Do we have to call him a survivor now?


It's 2022 man, if youre not a survivor of your trauma you're fkn nothin!

I always rock the safety bar. Part dozed off one day and startled awake almost popping off the chair. Too old to be confident enough not to doze during adrenaline sports.


----------



## snowman55

Manicmouse said:


> Sue culture in America is so incredibly bizarre!


Considering the US has the most lawyers per capita, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Jonathan buck

AC93 said:


> I stumbled upon one of his videos, because of my recommended feed. He is claiming to be a Pro snowboarder, which made me laugh. After seeing his riding not even being close to the actual pro's. Then he was endorsing some pro signature amazon goggles that look like cheap garbage. Funny to look at the comment section on his videos and seeing his fanboys defend his bs.
> 
> The Kook vibes, I get from his videos are extremely strong lol.


I bet Jonathan buckhouse is better than you so shut up


----------



## Manicmouse

Jonathan buck said:


> I bet Jonathan buckhouse is better than you so shut up


Please tell me you're the real Jonathan Buckhouse! 💘


----------



## Craig64

Jonathan buck said:


> I bet Jonathan buckhouse is better than you so shut up


JB how was your *"INSANE"* day in the powder. 🤡

I can't believe you didn't hit the park. 🤡 

And don't forget to *Smash* that subscribe button. 🤡


----------



## Mike256

Manicmouse said:


> Please tell me you're the real Jonathan Buckhouse! 💘


The pic looks like it’s a kid


----------



## Craig64

Craig64 said:


> JB how was your *"INSANE"* day in the powder. 🤡
> 
> I can't believe you didn't hit the park.
> 
> Smash that subscribe button


I forgot, "And don't forget to buy heaps of Merch' so I can give you a sticker shout out". 🤡


----------



## MountainMystic

Mike256 said:


> The pic looks like it’s a kid


Well, that's Cuckhouse's demographic right there. 🤡


----------



## Manicmouse

Mike256 said:


> The pic looks like it’s a kid


My tongue in cheek heart was not directed at the child, but thanks for being on alert


----------



## Mike256

Manicmouse said:


> My tongue in cheek heart was not directed at the child, but thanks for being on alert


Haha no no i didnt take the heart as you trying to groom a 12 year old. Plus, if michael jackson’s court cases have taught us anything it’s that plutonic love including sleep overs can exist between a 40yo man and a child..

(I was going to make a similar comment as yours about it being a kid thus his target demographic but got lazy and just said it looks like a kid)


----------



## Craig64

Mike256 said:


> Haha no no i didnt take the heart as you trying to groom a 12 year old. Plus, if michael jackson’s court cases have taught us anything it’s that plutonic love including sleep overs can exist between a 40yo man and a child..


Especially if you are a multi millionaire. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Did you ever hear the tragedy of Darth Plagueis The Wise? I thought not. It’s not a story the Jedi would tell you. It’s a Sith legend. Darth Plagueis was a Dark Lord of the Sith, so powerful and so wise he could use the Force to influence the midichlorians to create life… He had such a knowledge of the dark side that he could even keep the ones he cared about from dying. The dark side of the Force is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be unnatural. Like not putting the bar down on chair lifts. He became so powerful… the only thing he was afraid of was losing his cred among park rats and dudes name Kyle who drink monster energy, which eventually, of course, he did. Unfortunately, he taught his apprentice everything he knew, then his apprentice killed him in his sleep. Ironic. He could save others from death, but not himself. Because he was a doucher who thought he was too cool to put the bar down.


----------



## bseracka

Craig64 said:


> JB how was your *"INSANE"* day in the powder. 🤡
> 
> I can't believe you didn't hit the park. 🤡
> 
> And don't forget to *Smash* that subscribe button. 🤡


I couldn't make it through the whole thing, the actual scenes of pow riding I saw just made me sad. That was some of the worst "deep" pow riding I've every seen. For someone getting as many days as he claims over the last few seasons I just can't comprehend how he can be soooooo, bad in pow


----------



## Craig64

bseracka said:


> I couldn't make it through the whole thing, the actual scenes of pow riding I saw just made me sad. That was some of the worst "deep" pow riding I've every seen. For someone getting as many days as he claims over the last few seasons I just can't comprehend how he can be soooooo, bad in pow


Yep, he practically rides every day.


----------



## Donutz

Craig64 said:


> Yep, he practically rides every day.


Well, _there's_ your problem. It would be better if he rode almost every day instead of almost riding every day.


----------



## Manicmouse

bseracka said:


> I couldn't make it through the whole thing, the actual scenes of pow riding I saw just made me sad. That was some of the worst "deep" pow riding I've every seen. For someone getting as many days as he claims over the last few seasons I just can't comprehend how he can be soooooo, bad in pow


I finally watched some of that vid. As someone who rarely rides in pow what stands out as poor with his deep pow riding? Seems like he's no different from me, falling on my ass a lot and getting stuck! 

Also, the fish eye effect is terrible, it really distorts the video and makes everything look more extreme.


----------



## deagol

I tried to watch that video, but damn, that fisheye effect was awful on the eyes....
Also, and this will show my age, that music doesn't fit the scene... YMMV.
Oh well ....


----------



## Craig64

Gee...., not that sure if this is packing your snowboard bag, "Like a Pro???"


----------



## Craig64

Manicmouse said:


> I finally watched some of that vid. As someone who rarely rides in pow what stands out as poor with his deep pow riding? Seems like he's no different from me, falling on my ass a lot and getting stuck!
> 
> Also, the fish eye effect is terrible, it really distorts the video and makes everything look more extreme.


Yep, thought of getting a 3D camera as it looks better cutting out the pole but don't like the fisheye effect. Are you able to adjust this depending on how far you scroll around on edit. 
I use a longer pole, Smatree S2C. 






Smatree SmaPole S2C Carbon Fiber Extendable Pole for GoPro Hero 6/5/4/3+/3/2/1/Session (WiFi Remote Controller is NOT Included)-Smatree Gopro Accessory


smatree offers the top Gopro mounts, pole, and case etc Gopro Hero 4, 3+, 3, 2, 1 HD, Hero camera accessories in United States, UK, German, Spain, France, Italy, Canada, and Japan etc.




www.smatree.com


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> Gee...., not that sure if this is packing your snowboard bag, "Like a Pro???"


Maybe it's packing for Pro(stitutes) who get all their gear free from sponsors.
I don't think that socks between boards thing is a good idea. others can try it, but it looks like a shit idea to me. bad for your socks as well, no doubt. put the boards in board covers and maybe a layer of thin foam or bubble wrap between and on the top board and underneath the bottom board.


----------



## Craig64

MountainMystic said:


> Maybe it's packing for Pro(stitutes).
> I don't think that socks between boards thing is a good idea. others can try it, but it looks like a shit idea to me. bad for your socks as well, no doubt.


Yep, puts a few socks in between the layers then chucks all his shit floating around all over the topsheet of the highest stacked board. Then squeezes his outwear in between the bindings. Kevin must think that the baggage handlers treat his bag like a fine piece of fragile China when he's flying around the World......, or have plenty of coin from his YT channel to replace all his gear. 


I can't work out how these "Pro" Snowboarding YT sleep at night. 🤡 🤡 🤡 🤡 











I have individual non padded board bags that I put each staked board in.

I also sewed up bags for all my bindings and have my boots in their own cases. 











Also every time I grab a new board I get the store to throw in as many spare board sleeves that they get when they come boxed for delivery. I give these to people that come in to get their boards serviced if they are going overseas to stack their decks up. I have about a dozen of them at home.


----------



## sabatoa

Nivek said:


> So is Willax. Yet Willax is not hawking cheap amazon bullshit and filming bait videos and claiming "pro" status without any skills to remotely back that up...
> There's a difference. You can be nice, and a scourge.


I listened to WIllax on Bombhole and the boys brought up this "pro" thing and put Willax on the spot by asking if he considered himself a pro. His response was pretty good. He said something to the effect of "Nah, semi-pro maybe" followed by a lot of laughing.


----------



## ctoma

Craig64 said:


> Gee...., not that sure if this is packing your snowboard bag, "Like a Pro???"


If that's packing a snowboard bag like a pro... I have finally achieved/exceeded pro status in 1 (and only 1) area of snowboarding. And putting small electronics in a checked bag? I don't think so, small electronics are in my carryon. You never know who's going to poke through your checked baggage, some may have sticky fingers.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I actually throw my normal clothes in the board bag and put my boots and shit in my roller carryon. My thought being if my board gets lost I can always rent and hang out in my riding clothes (or go shopping for some pants and a shirt) but if my boots go missing that’s the end of a good time for sure.


----------



## Manicmouse

If you're not packing a family's 5+ snowboards plus gear into 2 low rollers you're not a master of snowboard travel!


----------



## ridethecliche

bseracka said:


> I couldn't make it through the whole thing, the actual scenes of pow riding I saw just made me sad. That was some of the worst "deep" pow riding I've every seen. For someone getting as many days as he claims over the last few seasons I just can't comprehend how he can be soooooo, bad in pow


Now watch the willax video at jay peak and compare...


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> Now watch the willax video at jay peak and compare...


I'd much rather watch these boys ride. Vibes are all time, and their banter is better as well. I've been following C Dub casually for years; I like the Overstoker too. His channel is too much about surfing for me these days, but I appreciate that he's living his best life. 

I noticed Willax and crew doing a maneuver I used to love but I'm trying to get away from now. Hockey stops in the trees are no good in my book. It's fine here and there, but it's easy to blind yourself in the white room. I've been trying to stay out of the white room lately, and my riding has improved for it. I also think it's good to have in your pocket as a safety measure just in case you need to stop abruptly.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I tried to throw @ridethecliche into the white room and just fell down. Such is life


----------



## kieloa

WigMar said:


> I noticed Willax and crew doing a maneuver I used to love but I'm trying to get away from now. Hockey stops in the trees are no good in my book. It's fine here and there, but it's easy to blind yourself in the white room. I've been trying to stay out of the white room lately, and my riding has improved for it. I also think it's good to have in your pocket as a safety measure just in case you need to stop abruptly.


Same, I rather give face shots than take them 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 16gkid

You guys are weird, white room always


----------



## Craig64

WigMar said:


> I'd much rather watch these boys ride. Vibes are all time, and their banter is better as well. I've been following C Dub casually for years; I like the Overstoker too. His channel is too much about surfing for me these days, but I appreciate that he's living his best life.
> 
> I noticed Willax and crew doing a maneuver I used to love but I'm trying to get away from now. Hockey stops in the trees are no good in my book. It's fine here and there, but it's easy to blind yourself in the white room. I've been trying to stay out of the white room lately, and my riding has improved for it. I also think it's good to have in your pocket as a safety measure just in case you need to stop abruptly.


What new Board is CW riding here? Looks very slightly directional. He doesn't list it anywhere.


----------



## smellysell

Craig64 said:


> What new Board is CW riding here? Looks very slightly directional. He doesn't list it anywhere.


Looks like an open road maybe?









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64

smellysell said:


> Looks like an open road maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Reading up on this board and it's specs, only 8mm taper, 25mm longer nose than tail, 0.4mm set back camber. Figures why you see him leaning heavily weighted back on the rear foot in the deeper powder areas. Daly in the fluro gear looks heaps more centred on his fish tailed ride. Mate, I'd definitely be riding a dedicated powder board in those epic conditions. CW puts a pretty well edited/constructed high quality video out.


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> Reading up on this board and it's specs, only 8mm taper, 25mm longer nose than tail, 0.4mm set back camber. Figures why you see him leaning heavily weighted back on the rear foot in the deeper powder areas. Daly in the fluro gear looks heaps more centred on his fish tailed ride. Mate, I'd definitely be riding a dedicated powder board in those epic conditions. CW puts a pretty well edited/constructed high quality video out.


+1. definitely looks like a Lago Open Road. about 9-11sec into the video, Casey gets air and you can see the black and red base.
Casey Willax does also have a collab/pro model of the Lago double barrel.
might have been a limited run thing.









2022/2023 Snowboards Hype & Disappointment Thread


RIP 420 Uninc/Pro20 No more 420? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## finboy

I noticed tommie bennet saying he would never do another video with bunkhouse but seemed cool with the rest of the YouTube snowboarder community, for what it’s worth.


----------



## Craig64

Just watching Roman riding. Whilst it's great that JB is teaching him to snowboard, Roman looks like he is struggling to do any turns. He's be riding a little now as well but it's just point down the mountain stuff before he falls over. This would be the best footage JB is putting in as well.
Now I had my kids skiing from 2 years and my son could do blue runs at 4. He jumped over to snowboarding around 7 to 8 I think and picked it up mega fast within a week as he could skateboard. Also bearing in mind being an Aussie we unfortunately don't live on the mountain like JB does so this is an issue as well.

So the question is when is the best age to start snowboarding? In my mind it depends on the child's ability to want to take it in.
I suppose JB is selling heaps of Roman stickers for his shout outs. "Keep evolving and smash that like button".


----------



## Manicmouse

You'd be surprised how quickly some kids pick it up. My youngest was riding top to bottom of Cardrona last year when he was 5 and a half. Not exactly turning on both edges, but he gets there! He's picked it up quicker than his older brother and sister because he's trying hard to catch up to them. The older kids started a bit later.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I tried to throw @ridethecliche into the white room and just fell down. Such is life


Oh shit I need to post that video


----------



## Craig64

Manicmouse said:


> You'd be surprised how quickly some kids pick it up. My youngest was riding top to bottom of Cardrona last year when he was 5 and a half. Not exactly turning on both edges, but he gets there! He's picked it up quicker than his older brother and sister because he's trying hard to catch up to them. The older kids started a bit later.


Yeah Mani, I remember my son could ski at a pretty good speed for a youngster and snowplow turn on blue runs at 4 but when he fell over every now and then at speed I had to snap out and go and stand him up. I had a 6 yr old and a 4 year old and trying to keep them together on a run where they had no idea where they were going as all they wanted was to wiz off in any and every other direction was a feat in itself to conquer. I feel snowboarding would be harder to learn at an early age than skiing. Breaking out and skating independently would be out of their abilty until around 6.


----------



## Manicmouse

Craig64 said:


> Yeah Mani, I remember my son could ski at a pretty good speed for a youngster and snowplow turn on blue runs at 4 but when he fell over every now and then at speed I had to snap out and go and stand him up. I had a 6 yr old and a 4 year old and trying to keep them together on a run where they had no idea where they were going as all they wanted was to wiz off in any and every other direction was a feat in itself to conquer. I feel snowboarding would be harder to learn at an early age than skiing. Breaking out and skating independently would be out of their abilty until around 6.


Yeah agreed, skiing is way easier at this age! This season the little menace will be 6 so hopefully I can get him learning some technique, and get him able to strap in by himself too.


----------



## Jimi7

Craig64 said:


> So the question is when is the best age to start snowboarding? In my mind it depends on the child's ability to want to take it in.


As a dad, I do like his videos with Roman. When I was instructing, the general rule of thumb was 5-6 years old was a good time to start skiing and 7-8 years for snowboarding, but kids grow up at different speeds.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I tried to throw @ridethecliche into the white room and just fell down. Such is life


The clips are short so everything was updated as a youtube short which is annoying but.... here.we.goooooo!










Dave white room fail sugarbush 3.12.22







www.youtube.com













Dave Powder Flop sugarbush







www.youtube.com


----------



## Manicmouse

ridethecliche said:


> The clips are short so everything was updated as a youtube short which is annoying but.... here.we.goooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave white room fail sugarbush 3.12.22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Powder Flop sugarbush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


That's some flat light there!


----------



## ridethecliche

Manicmouse said:


> That's some flat light there!


Yeah, overcast on a pow day here means lots of unexpected 'whoops im in the air again' or 'whoops that landing isn't as nice as I had hoped' moments.


----------



## ridethecliche

Was this posted already?









Popular Snowboarding YouTuber Collides With Novice Rider (Watch)


Jonathan Buckhouse has made a name for himself in the snowboarding content game over on his YouTube channel. He’s amassed 122k subscribers to date, which is one of the largest followings of a…




unofficialnetworks.com


----------



## Craig64

ridethecliche said:


> Was this posted already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popular Snowboarding YouTuber Collides With Novice Rider (Watch)
> 
> 
> Jonathan Buckhouse has made a name for himself in the snowboarding content game over on his YouTube channel. He’s amassed 122k subscribers to date, which is one of the largest followings of a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unofficialnetworks.com


I'd say JB will be off to the Ski Doctor with that crash.









The Ski Doctor







theskidr.com


----------



## bseracka

Can’t believe he’s trying to blame/suggesting the downhill rider on a green run right in front of the slow sign is at fault for hitting him. That’s completely on jb. Hope that kid sees the post and gets himself one of those billboard lawyers


----------



## Sudden_Death

bseracka said:


> Can’t believe he’s trying to blame/suggesting the downhill rider on a green run right in front of the slow sign is at fault for hitting him. That’s completely on jb. Hope that kid sees the post and gets himself one of those billboard lawyers


Not only that, but I believe on the same run he caught hell from mountain safety for popping side hits on earlier in the year. Kookasaurus confirmed.


----------



## DaveMcI

Slow sign in view makes it a classic.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

Kooooo kooooooo


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I'm the biggest kook ever.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I'm the biggest kook ever.


Can confirm


----------



## bseracka

Have you run over a beginner lately ?


----------



## ctoma

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I'm the biggest kook ever.





bseracka said:


> Have you run over a beginner lately ?





MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I'm the *2nd* biggest kook ever.


Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

ctoma said:


> Fixed for accuracy.


I don’t accept this.


----------



## Craig64

JB taking it to the next level in park???

"Keep evolving and don't forget to smash that like button".


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> JB taking it to the next level in park???
> 
> "Keep evolving and don't forget to smash that like button".


I guess it makes it easier to avoid cuckhouse.


----------



## OldSnow

You guys sure watch a lot of videos that you don't like


----------



## MountainMystic

OldSnow said:


> You guys sure watch a lot of videos that you don't like


you assume I actually watch cuckhouse videos


----------



## Manicmouse

I watched the one where he gets his pass pulled and that was enough 😛


----------



## Rip154

i tried watching, but cant. so not enough kook to be funny i guess.


----------



## deagol

ridethecliche said:


> Was this posted already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Popular Snowboarding YouTuber Collides With Novice Rider (Watch)
> 
> 
> Jonathan Buckhouse has made a name for himself in the snowboarding content game over on his YouTube channel. He’s amassed 122k subscribers to date, which is one of the largest followings of a…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unofficialnetworks.com


have not seen that one... technically, the downhill skier/rider has right-of-way


----------



## Jyol

As an instructor I do think Buckhouse is extremely bad for the community especially since he offers his overpriced shitty summer camp where he "teaches" people how to snowboard. 
99% sure he hasn't gone through any certification in order to understand how to properly teach different personalities, styles, what to look for and feel bad for the people that think going to a $3,000 summer camp is going to improve their riding. Understandable why Tommie Bennett stopped working with cuckhouse since he's an actual fully certified AAS 3 snowboard instructor.

Also side note; I want to drip wax on my eyeballs whenever bucky boy does his sticker shout outs or begs people to subscribe to watch more of him come off rails early, case jumps, over rotate spins and or look like he's taking a shit whenever he carves
rant over.


----------



## Luffe

I’m amazed that he is able to do backflips and spins, but at the same time look so average when just riding and carving.


----------



## Jyol

Luffe said:


> I’m amazed that he is able to do backflips and spins, but at the same time look so average when just riding and carving.


Doesn't take much skill to backflip tbh, but even then they still look kooky. He doesn't grab when he flips and spins are always over rotated on the takeoff which makes his landings really twisted. Legit every Front 3 he does his arms come across his body as he lands. What happens if you start off and stay on a soft rocker board for too long because ur too scared of camber lmao


----------



## MountainMystic

Jyol said:


> As an instructor I do think Buckhouse is extremely bad for the community especially since he offers his overpriced shitty summer camp where he "teaches" people how to snowboard.
> 99% sure he hasn't gone through any certification in order to understand how to properly teach different personalities, styles, what to look for and feel bad for the people that think going to a $3,000 summer camp is going to improve their riding. Understandable why Tommie Bennett stopped working with cuckhouse since he's an actual fully certified AAS 3 snowboard instructor.
> 
> Also side note; I want to drip wax on my eyeballs whenever bucky boy does his sticker shout outs or begs people to subscribe to watch more of him come off rails early, case jumps, over rotate spins and or look like he's taking a shit whenever he carves
> rant over.


Wow. that's next level fucked. If cuckhouse is offering "coaching", and isn't qualified to do that through being an AASI certified instructor, that's ripping people off, IMO.


----------



## IroningBoard

MountainMystic said:


> Wow. that's next level fucked. If cuckhouse is offering "coaching", and isn't qualified to do that through being an AASI certified instructor, that's ripping people off, IMO.



Not only does he offer the camp, but he uses Tommie Bennett's phrases all day. I think to try to poach people who watch his content. He constantly says "My Goal is to make you a better rider", where Tommie says "My goal is to make you as awesome of a rider as possible". Then Buckhouse proceeds to not give tips the entire video. He says that every other video, yet doesn't even teach anyone anything. Then he'll throw out an "instructional video" somewhere that you can tell makes no sense, because his instructions and what he does aren't even matching. It's horrible. He also uses other Tommie Bennett catch phrases like "I'm going to get nerdy with you on this" and proceeds to talk about basic things, but incorrectly.

Then he promotes his summer camp which is crazy. He started by helping Tommie Bennett with his camp initially and then decided to make his own costing like 3k, saying he will "make you a better rider". Then he basically talks down on his buddy Cody by saying "Cody came to my camp, and now HE WORKS FOR ME!". The dude has such an ego.

If you notice, this is my first post. That's because I started riding last year at 30, and I wanted to give ya'll a perspective of a newer rider. I was one of the people who, when starting, wanted to watch some youtube videos to understand the culture. Who's the first person I see? BUCKHOUSE! I started watching his videos because he had constant videos pumping out and I couldn't get enough of the sport. I started thinking that was actual snowboarding. He was turning me into a kook and I didn't even know. Once I found actual pro rider channels / video parts / shows and started getting into real online snowboard culture, and engraining myself into the snowboard culture here, I realized how dumb I was. The dude relies on trapping people who just start and creating a following of minions. I'm so embarrassed in myself that I used to watch his videos regularly. I like Tommie Bennett and Casey Willax because they're real dudes and are unique. Buckhouse seems greedy and just wants to appear sweet without putting in actual work or having an actual personality that's his. It's cheap, and he's a copycat, and I can see why Tommie doesn't fux with him anymore.

I'm glad that he is growing the sport by helping to keep beginners involved with it, because I do want the sport to stick around (I just found it!), but he needs to start being honest with himself and people who view his shit. All it takes is for him to promote actual riders / events and be honest with the viewers about his level of riding. But of course he doesn't even do that. Props to him for making money though I guess.


----------



## MountainMystic

@IroningBoard it's all good man, it can take time to figure out the people worth watching and listening to.
Check out Avran at Angry Snowboarder. He's friends with Casey, and his website has been going for a good 12ish years, AFAIK. YT channel for maybe 9 years , a long time before cuckhouse dribbled onto social media and somehow managed to find his own ass with both hands and a flashlight.
Brutally Honest, Great board reviews and livestream Q & As about 1/week or so. Ask intelligent questions and get informative answers. mention Slim Whitman - he will be delighted.


----------



## IroningBoard

MountainMystic said:


> @IroningBoard it's all good man, it can take time to figure out the people worth watching and listening to.
> Check out Avran at Angry Snowboarder. He's friends with Casey, and his website has been going for a good 12ish years, AFAIK. YT channel for maybe 9 years , a long time before cuckhouse dribbled onto social media and somehow managed to find his own ass with both hands and a flashlight.
> Brutally Honest, Great board reviews and livestream Q & As about 1/week or so. Ask intelligent questions and get informative answers. mention Slim Whitman - he will be delighted.


\

Thanks for the suggestion, much appreciated. Avran is actually the dude that made me realize how ridiculous Buckhouse was. He's definitely more my type of guy. Loved seeing him post on here haha!!


----------



## Jimi7

Buckhouse and Company doing yet more stupid shyt on the hill. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CakpeCsD0nr/


----------



## t21

That is just plain stupid!! hope no one else tries that shit and get hurt a lot more that he did.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

The hashtags are so painful


----------



## marcg

Edit


----------



## MountainMystic

marcg said:


> Edit


pity about the edit, you were making some good points there. I wonder where all of cuckhouse's income is actually generated from....
he seems to have a bunch of people somehow willing to part with 2500USD or whatever to "learn" from him at his mt hood summer camp thing. That plus YT income & whatever side hustles are going on...


----------



## Craig64

MountainMystic said:


> pity about the edit, you were making some good points there. I wonder where all of cuckhouse's income is actually generated from....
> he seems to have a bunch of people somehow willing to part with 2500USD or whatever to "learn" from him at his mt hood summer camp thing. That plus YT income & whatever side hustles are going on...


From his "Sticker shout outs???"

"And don't forget to smash than like button".


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> From his "Sticker shout outs???"
> 
> "And don't forget to smash than like button".


lol geez, how many would buy cuckhouse stickers? actually don't answer that, I would lose faith in humanity.
It would be interesting to know how much YT income he gets, from his clickbait channel.


----------



## snowman55




----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@IroningBoard one of the most well thought out first posts this forum has seen in a while, welcome!




Luffe said:


> I’m amazed that he is able to do backflips and spins, but at the same time look so average when just riding and carving.


that’s what happens when you skip the fundamentals and go straight to park rat

I am the biggest kook ever.


----------



## Craig64

JB....., nice tuning vice, the bitumen road. 🤡


----------



## Baked Boarder

BurtonAvenger said:


> I hate that I had to sign into this website because one of your or maybe it wasn't sent me this crap.
> 
> First and foremost, don't ever besmirch the legacy that is Fred Rodgers. EVER! That guy deserves Sainthood status. Buckhouse will NEVER BE ON HIS LEVEL. All of us posting here could learn a thing or two from Mr. Rodgers and how to be good humans and I say this completely hypocritical because I hate everyone.
> 
> Now lets dive into the 10,000 word essay I'm about to write because unlike Buckhouse I didn't learn how to read in the 5th grade and can actually articulate a thought beyond the wet farts he expels from his suck hole.
> 
> To anyone that says he "rides better than me so that makes him pro", "his videos are slick and polished", or " I wish I could be like him". You need to up your standards because they're fucking dog shit!
> 
> As someone that's done team development and brand building he isn't even good enough to be considered D team. The regional guys that ride Copper are better than him on their worst day. Early offs, zeaches, only hits the small shit and yes the jumps he hits are the small line, his 630 to 90 reverts and claiming 720's, and the fact he CAN'T EVEN FUCKING HOLD AN EDGE! Don't even get me started on his switch riding. Dudes skill level is so mediocre maybe some of you praising his riding should spend some time upping your game because it's soggy. I say this as someone that's watched him ride in person multiple times a season.
> 
> Polished and quality? He uses a whack follow cam angle with a wide angle lens. There's nothing cinematic about it, he's doing the basic minimum to cut the start/end of a clip and try to sync it to music, music he just found for free on Soundcloud and isn't given the artist any credit. You want polished and stylized, go watch an old ISENSEVEN edit and you'll see they were surpassing anything he did 15 years ago. His angles are whack and he's beholden to the Hypersmooth 2.0 on his GoPro. If you gave him a real camera he would look like a monkey fucking a football as he fumbled it. Once again repeat after me "UP YOUR STANDARDS!"
> 
> Anyone that wishes they could be like him I feel bad for. I'm in a unique position that 1. I live locally to him and see how he treats people here. 2. I also get a lot of DM's on the gram with conversations people have had with him. Who he projects himself as vs who he is are two different things and a lot of people have a para-social relationship with him that puts the blinders on them. Dude would sell anyone out for a dollar and he has. I've seen him belittle a 15 year old kid for being "poor" because the kid called out his sloppy spins and claims of being pro. You're a 32 year old male talking down to a kid about how much money you make, how his parents pay for his phone still, and how you're getting paid to snowboard and make mediocre content. As much as I love talking shit to 15 year olds, it's mostly because I understand the cultural aspect of snowboarding and how to make them rethink their I know everything attitude and hope that it enlightens them. The generation above me did it to me and so I shall continue it.
> 
> Is he a pro snowboarder? NO! Unequivocally he's not even in the realm of a real pro snowboarder. What he is, is a professional vlogger who uses YouTube as his medium coupled with snowboarding. By the peoples standards that he is a "pro" I too am a pro then. I get paid to ride snowboards, it's a great job, and I'm making a good living at it. But I am not a pro snowboarder and neither is he. Which going into the whole aspect of him claiming he's pro, he started giving himself that title when his fan base kept asking if he was. They asked this because their standards are too fucking low. In that time he tried to change the narrative at one point to say that his "haters" gave him that title and put it back on them. What he realized was that using "pro" in the title of videos became clickbait and it upped where his videos are presented in the YouTube Algorithm. It's much like how I use the tag "expert advice" in all my reviews and videos. It pushes them higher internally in YouTube. Is he paying his bills from vlogging about snowboarding? Yeah. But I'm also paying my bills by doing video reviews about snowboards. If you put him on the pro level, you have to put people like me and idiot Kevin from SnowboardProCamp there as well. News flash, we all suck as riders and shouldn't be on the pro level. Casey on the other hand is an anomaly in the YouTube sphere as he rides at a professional level, films at a mostly professional level, and in a true sense of the word is a real professional. I'm stoked to see him get a legit promodel and hope that it helps elevate his personal brand to the people that snowboard.
> 
> Now lets talk about his bullshit at Keystone. First and foremost he never once put up the "unedited" interaction he had. It has jump cuts all over it and he puts himself in there to interject his .02 on everything. I actually got popped about 12 years ago in that same spot and had my pass pulled on a midweek day during the WWSRA demo for doing a Euro carve right around that corner. This was the first time I got banned for life from Vail Resorts. He was riding on a Saturday on School Marm doing jackass shit. I actually talked with one of the Mountain Safety that made the call to stop him, what you guys saw and what caused it and the interaction is not what happened. If he had played it cool they would have given him a verbal warning over the written one that goes into your pass holder file. He didn't have to attend a safety class, but if he did anything else that season that riled them up he would. What happened was his wife (she actually runs the show) convinced him to push it to the local media and make the vlogs about it (she's an even worse human than him). They made it a big deal, when it wasn't. Anyone that's ridden Keystone knows that Schoolmarm is a 2 mile long beginner run that is a family friendly zone. On weekends you don't do jackass shit on it. But he wanted to play the victim, and that's what he did. That video made him about 3k in revenue, gained him I think something like 39k new subscribers and boosted his ego. From there he changed to the clickbait format.
> 
> He is essentially the king of the kooks. His logo is stolen from a T-Shirt shop in Steamboat, he tried to trademark it. It's literally been on t-shirts since the mid 90's. Have you ever asked yourself why most self respecting brand will not work with him? It took him over 5 years to get that Christy's sponsorship and that only happened because they are in the midst of an organization change as the company sold. The reason he's on Clew is because he begged the local Union guys for free stuff because it would up their "amazon sales as he's a highly influential vlogger". My friend that runs the account he reached out to blocked him and laughed. Dudes so delusional he thinks that Amazon sales help the local reps sales. They don't. He should have done something to promote the local shops, but he has never once set foot in a core shop, because it's beneath him.
> 
> Three days ago a colleague of mine that runs the marketing department for a little resort sent me screen shots from their front office guy who had an interaction with Buckhouse. Basically he walked in dropped his business card, demanded multiple free lift tickets, and was offended when the guy at the counter didn't know who he was. This is a little mom and pop resort that the tickets are very affordable at. For someone that likes to brag about how much money they're making he sure seems to refuse to pay it into the industry that sustains him. Kind of a jackass move and shows how much of a peasant he truly is. Kevin from ProCamp is doing the same shit and actually tried to tell a resort in Idaho they needed to pay him to come to their resort and film a vlog. Entitlement is a hell of a drug.
> 
> Earlier this week I ran into Tommie B and had a nice long chat with him about Youtube, Snowboarding, Buckhouse, and the state of the culture and industry. Actually walked away with more respect for Tommie and a better understanding of where he's coming from. But I also got the run down of why he and Buckhouse aren't working together. It boils down to ego and how Buckhouse will sell out over and over for the first person to wave 20 bucks in front of his face. It's why he jumped from Outdoor Master to Khuno to Clew to whomever will dangle cheap cash in his face. Dude doesn't care about snowboarding at all he cares about exploiting it. But at the same time he wants the respect of people in snowboarding. It's rather comedic.
> 
> To add another reason why he sucks to this I'll talk about his interactions with my friend AJ who is a San Juan Guide. AJ saw in reels or some shit that he was talking about Backcountry and splitboards. For frame of reference AJ is a devoted guide, been buried, extricated bodies, and done rescues. I'd put my life in his hands without any hesitation because he's just that educated and devoted. But basically he reached out to Buckhouse to say "hey I see you're in CO and trying to do some BC stuff, you're giving out some bad advice, but if you wanted to learn the proper way to do things and make yourself a stronger rider and educated your base I'd be willing to help." His response was something along the lines of "yeah I don't know what I'm talking about but it doesn't matter because neither does my fanbase" That's some serious ego shit right there that needs to be put in check. This is along the lines of idiot Kevin filming and riding in Whistler in a avy zone as they were blasting (this is why Kevin doesn't have an epic pass this year and isn't in Whistler).
> 
> I'm going to have to continue this...


I created an account just to say I love you and this take. I’m new to boarding and Buckhouse vids were the very first I saw and it took me all of 20 seconds to detect the dbag vibe. Found Willax because of him tho so it’s a win in the end. BC is something that I’ve always wanted to do and now that me and my wife are moving someplace where I can snowboard as apposed to surf it’s appalling to me to see the horrible advice he was giving out. I’ve never taken a class and I know the shit he was spouting could easily get people killed. His “fan base” isn’t huge but it’s large enough to run the risk that someone could die as a direct result of his bullshit and if that’s not a telling personality trait, then I don’t know what is.


----------



## Angryoldguyuk

I am almost embarrassed to say that a Jonathan buckhouse video is what set me back on the path to snowboarding. Not just him but I was watching his vids for a while. Yeah he has high levels of kook in his blood but I think ultimately he's harmless 🤷‍♂️ he's definitely aimed more at kids and I wouldn't look for his take/review on any equipment. But I guess a lot of people like that easy watching. Me personally, I couldn't bring myself to watch him straight air or shifty another jump 😂 watched his review on the Capita DOA a while back and it was pretty bad. Said very little about the board but lots of talk about stickers lol. 

Another one that gives me kook vibes is Tommy Bennett for some reason.


----------



## IroningBoard

Angryoldguyuk said:


> I am almost embarrassed to say that a Jonathan buckhouse video is what set me back on the path to snowboarding. Not just him but I was watching his vids for a while. Yeah he has high levels of kook in his blood but I think ultimately he's harmless 🤷‍♂️ he's definitely aimed more at kids and I wouldn't look for his take/review on any equipment. But I guess a lot of people like that easy watching. Me personally, I couldn't bring myself to watch him straight air or shifty another jump 😂 watched his review on the Capita DOA a while back and it was pretty bad. Said very little about the board but lots of talk about stickers lol.
> 
> Another one that gives me kook vibes is Tommy Bennett for some reason.


Whatever your viewpoint is on Tommie Bennett, he at least tries to engage his viewers to enter the real snowboard culture. He claims all the time he does his YouTube videos as another gig to supplement his other job of actually instructing kids on the mountain. I've also jumped in some of his livestreams and he's definitely a lot more genuine than Buckhouse is and tries to point people in the right direction. He may not be "cool" to you but he at least isn't hurting the snowboard culture. Even the things he is trying to sell in the future (his goggles) are done the right way, using Zeiss VIVID lens' and real construction (saw it on his livestream). He also mentioned how he wants to get riders for his brand to build a team when releasing them, because he wants things done the right way. Also, he tells people not to engage with the fake snowboard companies ruining the culture. So I'd really say he is a pretty decent guy who I'm not embarrassed to follow. 

Granted I AM a newer rider so I've been watching all the big name pro youtube accounts (mcmo/torstein/zeb/stale/gimbalgod/Angry,etc). If there's any other suggestions, feel free to let me know and post it on this thread. It'll help me and other new people in the scene. I'm not a Tommie Bennett plant, I just wanted to defend him because I don't think he should be grouped with Buckhouse, but what tf do I know.


----------



## Angryoldguyuk

IroningBoard said:


> Whatever your viewpoint is on Tommie Bennett, he at least tries to engage his viewers to enter the real snowboard culture. He claims all the time he does his YouTube videos as another gig to supplement his other job of actually instructing kids on the mountain. I've also jumped in some of his livestreams and he's definitely a lot more genuine than Buckhouse is and tries to point people in the right direction. He may not be "cool" to you but he at least isn't hurting the snowboard culture. Even the things he is trying to sell in the future (his goggles) are done the right way, using Zeiss VIVID lens' and real construction (saw it on his livestream). He also mentioned how he wants to get riders for his brand to build a team when releasing them, because he wants things done the right way. Also, he tells people not to engage with the fake snowboard companies ruining the culture. So I'd really say he is a pretty decent guy who I'm not embarrassed to follow.
> 
> Granted I AM a newer rider so I've been watching all the big name pro youtube accounts (mcmo/torstein/zeb/stale/gimbalgod/Angry,etc). If there's any other suggestions, feel free to let me know and post it on this thread. It'll help me and other new people in the scene. I'm not a Tommie Bennett plant, I just wanted to defend him because I don't think he should be grouped with Buckhouse, but what tf do I know.


Yeah fair enough mate, I definitely wouldn't lump Tommie in the same category as Buckhouse. I'm new ( well just got back into it) to snowboarding as well so probably should pipe down on this 

In terms of recommendations I would say Malcolm Moore. Casey willax, Travis rice has some insane shit on YouTube. Some of it a few years old but it's quality. Also one I see you didn't mention was The House. I know some don't rate em but I find some of their stuff pretty helpful


----------



## Triple8Sol

Didn't know this clown even existed until this thread. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Angryoldguyuk

Triple8Sol said:


> Didn't know this clown even existed until this thread. Thanks alot guys.



 To be honest, he's done well marketing wise. I'm from a dark and miserable corner of England and a few Fridays ago at the snow centre I saw a kid with his evolution sticker on his board. Looking "insane" as the man himself would say on his sticker shout outs ffs 🤣
In his defense, if I dare defend him lol. He does genuinely seem like he loves snowboarding, it's just a shame his videos are mostly clickbait kooky nonsense and instead of going the route of just putting out content which adds to the culture and displays a love of the sport, he went the "buy my merch" get the money route. Ironically I think the former would've Done it for him anyways maybe? Or maybe it's because he's just not quite good enough that people just wanna watch him ride so he has to do all the goofy shit?

Anyways that's the last I'm gonna say on him 🤣


----------



## drblast

That video is pretty dope, but I wish he'd do a 50-50 to boardslide once in a while.


----------



## Craig64

Angryoldguyuk said:


> Yeah fair enough mate, I definitely wouldn't lump Tommie in the same category as Buckhouse. I'm new ( well just got back into it) to snowboarding as well so probably should pipe down on this
> 
> In terms of recommendations I would say Malcolm Moore. Casey willax, Travis rice has some insane shit on YouTube. Some of it a few years old but it's quality. Also one I see you didn't mention was The House. I know some don't rate em but I find some of their stuff pretty helpful


I like Malcolm Moore's channel. TB is okay as well


----------



## Angryoldguyuk

Craig64 said:


> I like Malcolm Moore's channel. TB is okay as well


Yeah malcolm has some decent vids on there. Some of his instructional stuff is really helpful. Another one I've been binging on a lot is angry snowboarder. Hes quite harsh sometimes but good to watch


----------



## robotfood99

Malcolm Moore is cool but Indy is by far the awesomest.


----------



## Angryoldguyuk

robotfood99 said:


> Malcolm Moore is cool but Indy is by far the awesomest.


Yeah that dog is as mad as a box of frogs 🤣 what a fucking life that dudes got when you think about it!!!

Also, local snow centre tonight again, another evolution sticker. Its becoming a pandemic lads


----------



## Foxpuppet

I stumbled onto buckhouse only through researching for a new board. Immediately felt underwhelmed but the content and the “board review” was worse than useless.

Willax I watched after his Bombhole thinking I have no idea who this guy is and immediately connected with his style of content. Then I realized I’d actually seen his videos a few years before via YT algorithms researching for an OS trip. 

It’s very interesting reading the viewpoints put forward here on Buckhouse, SBC etc and have to agree with most of it. Although I did enjoy SBCs videos here in australia just to see non aussies take on our terrain. 

I find Willax resonates with me a lot like I do with the Loam Ranger in mountain biking. The travel, fairly humble vibe and just having a lot of fun is my kind of stuff, outside of the proper pro rider content.


----------



## Revvi

I like the way Angry describes the rides….
But I do wish there were more vids demonstrating the type of ride being described. 

I know some channels like GoodRide/SnowboardRobot aren’t the “best” riders… but watching their videos provides a good visual aid in how a board may ride and perform. 
(tbf.. any “good” rider can make even the shittiest snowboard look amazing). 

Like.. I’m looking at some Ride snowboards on sale… and trying to figure out how 3 Carbon stringers vs. 5 Carbon stringers changes the ride aside from “more pop”, (ditto for their double vs single “impact plates”) it is hard to find and see a good answer without being able to demo. 

Same w/ all these different wood cores/fibreglass - i.e. Jones Stratos is supposed to be an upper-intermediate-advanced board, but they use Biax fibreglass… something cheaper, more entry level boards generally use. 

So it’s sometimes hard... for someone trying to get into the sport to get all the right info. It’s too easy for people looking to get more info to stumble upon JB, see that he rides marginally better than them... And look up to that. Especially now that YT doesn’t have downvote meters


----------



## OldSnow

Revvi said:


> I like the way Angry describes the rides….
> But I do wish there were more vids demonstrating the type of ride being described.


I find that his list of comparable boards helps me on working out how it may perform. I can generally find one that's similar to demo and make a call on


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Revvi said:


> I like the way Angry describes the rides….
> But I do wish there were more vids demonstrating the type of ride being described.
> 
> Like.. I’m looking at some Ride snowboards on sale… and trying to figure out how 3 Carbon stringers vs. 5 Carbon stringers changes the ride aside from “more pop”, (ditto for their double vs single “impact plates”) it is hard to find and see a good answer without being able to demo.
> 
> Same w/ all these different wood cores/fibreglass - i.e. Jones Stratos is supposed to be an upper-intermediate-advanced board, but they use Biax fibreglass… something cheaper, more entry level boards generally use.
> 
> So it’s sometimes hard... for someone trying to get into the sport to get all the right info. It’s too easy for people looking to get more info to stumble upon JB, see that he rides marginally better than them... And look up to that. Especially now that YT doesn’t have downvote meters


Riding in the videos is more vanity than actual help to anyone. It really provides zero value and takes away from the knowledge and information being dropped. People then concentrate on the riding more than what's being said. People can argue with me about it all they want but when I'm riding a board I'm not caring how proper my nose presses are I'm caring about where the flex point is in relation to how much effort I'm putting in. Or I'm side slipping half a run to see how hard of an impact my knees are taking at mach 10 speeds while not catching an edge and dying. You want to see me ride show up to one of the meet ups we're planning this year or wait for my 40 for 40 birthday edit I'm making (still not sure it's going to go off the way I want). 

Carbon array 3 to carbon array 5. Yes it's more carbon in the 5 which translates to more snap. It's also placed different so that it hits the effective edge/contact point in a different area. What this does is when you drive into the binding and flex it from the inserts it pushes that energy out through the carve to give it that power in the edge. Conversely when you load up to pop the rebound from the 5 will hit differently and react faster than the 3 thus giving it a slightly faster snap. 

Biax glass isn't a "cheaper" component. It has its place over Triax or quad glass. It's used in that board design to give it the feel/characteristics they want. If they bumped that board up to Triax it would be stiffer and more damp but it would lose some of its playful feel and effect the torsional flex that helps with the twist when you're steering it. The other thing you're not looking at is it biax 45, 80, 90, etc. That's the pattern of the weave in it and that effects power dynamics in the board. 

This is why I have the Explained series, sure you get a video a week but I try to break it down to as simple of an understanding as possible so people can go "oh more snap" or "oh more flex" etc. etc. It keeps people from over analyzing it and getting analysis paralysis when they are shopping. Plus it's 52 thought free videos that take me about 20 minutes from start of filming to completion of editing to make so it's a relative easy way to earn a passive income. If you're really trying to nerd out you need to go investigate further and do the research yourself. 

But to cap this off Buckhouse, Beastie, and Kevin are kooks. They are people that snowboard, not snowboarders.


----------



## Craig64

Another informative clip from JB???
And don't forget to purchase that must have...., "the Evolution Stickers".


----------



## bseracka

Craig64 said:


> Another informative clip from JB???
> And don't forget to purchase that must have...., "the Evolution Stickers".


Love that he's talking about not needing a stomp pad while flashing his evolution branded one. I'm betting there's another video where he talks up stomp pads and the benefits of his branded version


----------



## Craig64

bseracka said:


> Love that he's talking about not needing a stomp pad while flashing his evolution branded one. I'm betting there's another video where he talks up stomp pads and the benefits of his branded version


I Ride with backpack, fan of stomp pads with our watery conditions in Oz and absolutely love OT chips whilst riding. Sadly though, I'm not rocking with an evolution sticker???


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> I Ride with backpack, fan of stomp pads with our watery conditions in Oz and absolutely love OT chips whilst riding. Sadly though, I'm not rocking with an evolution sticker???


This is what you NEED 
Also, people should avoid Cuckhouse videos, those views are earning him money.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

MountainMystic said:


> This is what you NEED
> Also, people should avoid Cuckhouse videos, those views are earning him money.


This. If anything thumbs down and report as spam.


----------



## MountainMystic

BurtonAvenger said:


> This. If anything thumbs down and report as spam.


I guess what cuckhouse is doing constitutes mass advertising, or misleading, which would cover clickbait titles or thumbnail pics


----------



## Craig64

MountainMystic said:


> I guess what cuckhouse is doing constitutes mass advertising, or misleading, which would cover clickbait titles or thumbnail pics


Am I wrong to suggest that all his snowboarding is really just filler around his product $$$$ placement.


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> Am I wrong to suggest that all his snowboarding is really just filler around his product $$$$ placement.


Not at all. I think cuckhouse probably just wanted to video himself and friends actually having fun, to begin with, and then the $$$$$$$$$$ became the goal.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

MountainMystic said:


> Not at all. I think cuckhouse probably just wanted to video himself and friends actually having fun, to begin with, and then the $$$$$$$$$$ became the goal.


So I had friends that used to work with him at Target, his original goal was to film him doing his first 100 day season ever. He had lived in Summit County for 8 or 9 years at this point and never gotten 100 days. That's pretty sad when you think he went to work at 3pm every day except his first year where he was a ticket scanner. Somewhere in there it morphed into him being an expert that has ridden for 20 plus years, which is really weird when there's video of him talking about how he had only ridden for 2 or 3 seasons before moving here. The math adds up to maybe he's had 15 years max on snow. And 10 of those he never got 100 days.

In that time he also watched some YT videos from guys like Darrel Eaves, Timmy Schmoyer, and Roberto Blake on how to grow his channel, then took the Logan Paul route and went full vlog crap seller. His age demographic skews super young in comparison to his age, something like a 17 year age gap.

Honestly what really blew him up was the Keystone video where he got popped for speeding on a green run. He took his self entitlement to another level and just cut the video over and over and over again saying "raw footage" then got a hold of the local news and other publications to push it. Anyone that's lived in Summit for more than a year knows on a Saturday holiday weekend you don't ride School Marm, but he needed to go show off to beginners and thus started his climb. That netted him something like 70k more subscribers and he's milked that since. Add to that clickbait and an embracing of being a super kook and there you have it.

YT favors long form content right now anything over 20 minutes. Hence why he pushes for 22 minute videos. This gives him more ads run and a higher cpm plus better favorability in the algorithm. Add to that his pushing of lame ass products, basically any company that gives him money, and there's the recipe. He's a modern day snakeoil salesman. He's a dude that snowboards not a snowboarder and he knows it.

Funny fact he was home schooled and yet didn't learn how to read till the 5th grade. That should tell you all you need to know about him.

Also anyone with his sticker is a sure sign they might have extra chromosomes.


----------



## Craig64

BurtonAvenger said:


> So I had friends that used to work with him at Target, his original goal was to film him doing his first 100 day season ever. He had lived in Summit County for 8 or 9 years at this point and never gotten 100 days. That's pretty sad when you think he went to work at 3pm every day except his first year where he was a ticket scanner. Somewhere in there it morphed into him being an expert that has ridden for 20 plus years, which is really weird when there's video of him talking about how he had only ridden for 2 or 3 seasons before moving here. The math adds up to maybe he's had 15 years max on snow. And 10 of those he never got 100 days.
> 
> In that time he also watched some YT videos from guys like Darrel Eaves, Timmy Schmoyer, and Roberto Blake on how to grow his channel, then took the Logan Paul route and went full vlog crap seller. His age demographic skews super young in comparison to his age, something like a 17 year age gap.
> 
> Honestly what really blew him up was the Keystone video where he got popped for speeding on a green run. He took his self entitlement to another level and just cut the video over and over and over again saying "raw footage" then got a hold of the local news and other publications to push it. Anyone that's lived in Summit for more than a year knows on a Saturday holiday weekend you don't ride School Marm, but he needed to go show off to beginners and thus started his climb. That netted him something like 70k more subscribers and he's milked that since. Add to that clickbait and an embracing of being a super kook and there you have it.
> 
> YT favors long form content right now anything over 20 minutes. Hence why he pushes for 22 minute videos. This gives him more ads run and a higher cpm plus better favorability in the algorithm. Add to that his pushing of lame ass products, basically any company that gives him money, and there's the recipe. He's a modern day snakeoil salesman. He's a dude that snowboards not a snowboarder and he knows it.
> 
> Funny fact he was home schooled and yet didn't learn how to read till the 5th grade. That should tell you all you need to know about him.
> 
> Also anyone with his sticker is a sure sign they might have extra chromosomes.


Avran,..., I'd imagine there would be a lot of tension if you'd ever trip across the path of JB in the local supermarket.


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> Avran,..., I'd imagine there would be a lot of tension if you'd ever trip across the path of JB in the local supermarket.


I think cuckhouse would catch sight of BA and U-turn out of there in a big hurry.


----------



## Craig64

MountainMystic said:


> I think cuckhouse would catch sight of BA and U-turn out of there in a big hurry.


After he tries to sell him an Evolution Sticker.


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> After he tries to sell him an Evolution Sticker.


If cuckhouse tried to sell BA an evolution sticker, that would be...... unwise.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Craig64 said:


> Avran,..., I'd imagine there would be a lot of tension if you'd ever trip across the path of JB in the local supermarket.


 I run into him randomly at places and he does the same thing every time. He looks to see who is around him that is on his side and would instigate with me. Then he does this weird walk past me two or three times looking at me, then he'll half approach me then he steps back and scampers away. If he sees me on hill he usually does a speed run out of the area and leaves the resort. 

Seriously watched him see me and just straight line it to the parking lot and leave then go to Keystone and make a vlog. Dude is petrified of me. 

Also can we talk about how he promotes evolution but yet believes dinosaurs are only 5000 years old and is super religious. What's up with that?


----------



## MountainMystic

BurtonAvenger said:


> I run into him randomly at places and he does the same thing every time. He looks to see who is around him that is on his side and would instigate with me. Then he does this weird walk past me two or three times looking at me, then he'll half approach me then he steps back and scampers away. If he sees me on hill he usually does a speed run out of the area and leaves the resort.
> 
> Seriously watched him see me and just straight line it to the parking lot and leave then go to Keystone and make a vlog. Dude is petrified of me.
> 
> Also can we talk about how he promotes evolution but yet believes dinosaurs are only 5000 years old and is super religious. What's up with that?


Wow, cuckhouse isn't just a cuck, he's a fundy cuck.
I bet he'd be stoked to hear about Mithra and all the other dying god myths of which Jeebus's tale is a carbon copy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

He doesn't have the comprehension for that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

More humor for everyone www.buckhousebrocamps.com now for $1,500 bucks you too can hang out with the king of the kooks. I swear this is some cult level shit.


----------



## MountainMystic

BurtonAvenger said:


> More humor for everyone www.buckhousebrocamps.com now for $1,500 bucks you too can hang out with the king of the kooks. I swear this is some cult level shit.


$1700. the $2500 camp + 'coaching' is sold out 
JFC, people can be stupid...
those people could have bought an ikon or epic + 5 days or more of proper lessons for that price, FFS


----------



## Craig64

MountainMystic said:


> $1700. the $2500 camp + 'coaching' is sold out
> JFC, people can be stupid...
> those people could have bought an ikon or epic + 5 days or more of proper lessons for that price, FFS


I'd be hoping to get an evolution sticker pack thrown in for that price.


----------



## Revvi

Paying to be “friends” with a YouTuber is lame


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> I'd be hoping to get an evolution sticker pack thrown in for that price.


Dude, that's like peak Kook. 🤪 🤣 
Friends don't let friends go to Kamp Cuckhouse. 🙂


----------



## Manicmouse

Any volunteers to go undercover and report back?


----------



## MountainMystic

Manicmouse said:


> Any volunteers to go undercover and report back?
> View attachment 163863


Here's some secret footage allegedly of cuckhouse 'dropping knowledge' during one of the coaching sessions ...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I AM STILL THE BIGGEST KOOK EVER


----------



## BurtonAvenger

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I AM STILL THE BIGGEST KOOK EVER


Guess we found who paid the $1500 bucks.


----------



## Etienne

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I AM STILL THE BIGGEST KOOK EVER


I'm from Paris, you can't even compete on the kook scale [emoji50] 

Loved that time at a pipe contest when they where giving the prizes and asked every kid whet they were from on the mic, all naming mountain towns and walking away with stickers and gloves. I just sayed "Lyon", eared whispers and walked away with the free board [emoji41] "Yup, I am Kook. But I got a board!".

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99

When this showed up in my stream, I thought, surely he can't seriously push his merch as he declares functional equipment as unneeded? I underestimated him. Watch those eyes as he delivers this masterpiece of kookery.

EDIT: Removed the link because it doesn't deserve traffic. This pic says it all.


----------



## Phedder

No glove liners? I'll admit I rarely use them, but clearly he's not such a diehard boarder that he'll go out below 0°f or -18°c. Take your hands out of your gloves to use your phone in those temps and you're in pain quickly, and it takes a long time to warm back up once hands are gloved again. I'll ride down to -30°C so yeah, pretty necessary.


----------



## Mike256

There’s going to be a lot of disappointed kids with cold hands that hit the slopes on a -20 day with those gloves. But I feel if they listen to someone like that they deserve cold hands.


----------



## eleveneightnate

robotfood99 said:


> When this showed up in my stream, I thought, surely he can't seriously push his merch as he declares functional equipment as unneeded? I underestimated him. Watch those eyes as he delivers this masterpiece of kookery.


In his case, you apparently don't need to have hit puberty as a 35 year-old man, either. Goddamn I hate his crackly little keebler elf voice so much.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Careful guys he can hear you cause he's busy snowboarding.


----------



## MountainMystic

BurtonAvenger said:


> View attachment 164003
> Careful guys he can hear you cause he's busy snowboarding.


Not "to busy" to send out a whiny bleat on social media.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

In all honesty I think the constant call outs and put downs of him are starting to take their toll. I think we're going to finally get an epic melt down this season where he will then say "I'm taking a break for a while for my mental health". One can only hope it happens at his 2k ride with me I'll give you an STD camp and his fan base records it.


----------



## rgrwilco

BurtonAvenger said:


> In all honesty I think the constant call outs and put downs of him are starting to take their toll. I think we're going to finally get an epic melt down this season where he will then say "I'm taking a break for a while for my mental health". One can only hope it happens at his 2k ride with me I'll give you an STD camp and his fan base records it.


His fan base wouldn't post it. Its a cult. they would probably delete the footage if asked.
The dude could just tone down his kookiness, stop calling himself a pro and just call himself a snowboarder, and still put out content, and he would still get views. people would still buy his amazon products. he is digging into the kook life and getting kookier and kookier. It's not like hes even the worst snowboarder on the internet. Hell, hes better then a lot of people. But bring your shit down from an 11 to like a 3 man. 

At the same time, hes going to be 40 sooner than later, has multiple kids and a wife. Hes going to have to figure out if he wants to be a father or not. Those kids are going to need both their parents to be at school functions, ETC. He wont be around in his current form much longer. 

Looks like hes riding the clews full time now. bro has no clew.


----------



## IroningBoard

rgrwilco said:


> His fan base wouldn't post it. Its a cult. they would probably delete the footage if asked.
> The dude could just tone down his kookiness, stop calling himself a pro and just call himself a snowboarder, and still put out content, and he would still get views. people would still buy his amazon products. he is digging into the kook life and getting kookier and kookier. It's not like hes even the worst snowboarder on the internet. Hell, hes better then a lot of people. But bring your shit down from an 11 to like a 3 man.
> 
> At the same time, hes going to be 40 sooner than later, has multiple kids and a wife. Hes going to have to figure out if he wants to be a father or not. Those kids are going to need both their parents to be at school functions, ETC. He wont be around in his current form much longer.
> 
> Looks like hes riding the clews full time now. bro has no clew.


The crazy thing is that he really feels himself and thinks he's as good as his follower count. And seems really pompous around the people that he's with. I saw an earlier video and he was nothing like that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Here's the thing he wasn't always this kooky, after the Keystone incident he just went full speed ahead. Also he's a shit ass parent, so is his wife. I fear for what those kids will become because my niece and nephew will eventually be going to school with them if they don't move away.


----------



## Craig64

BurtonAvenger said:


> Here's the thing he wasn't always this kooky, after the Keystone incident he just went full speed ahead. Also he's a shit ass parent, so is his wife. I fear for what those kids will become because my niece and nephew will eventually be going to school with them if they don't move away.


Avran, can this be what lifted him to his "Mega Pro Rider" V'blogs status that he projects each day?


----------



## TrimbleFunky

https://voterrecords.com/voter/48416/johnathan-buckhouse

I think it's pretty funny he is a registered Republican with all the handouts he is asking for.
No political hate here. I am a Republican myself.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Craig64 said:


> Avran, can this be what lifted him to his "Mega Pro Rider" V'blogs status that he projects each day?


So that video got him something like 50k subscribers and he just cried to any publication that would post it. Mass spamming. Such a pro. 

Also that is absolutely hilarious he's registered to the Summit County Republican Party. That thing is run by some serious qanon douche canoes.


----------



## Craig64

BurtonAvenger said:


> So that video got him something like 50k subscribers and he just cried to any publication that would post it. Mass spamming. Such a pro.
> 
> Also that is absolutely hilarious he's registered to the Summit County *Republican Party*. That thing is run by some serious qanon douche canoes.


I didn't think it could get any worse for JB? Being a full on "Christian✝"..., he must love their values?, honesty?? and strong Pro-Life stance???


----------



## TrimbleFunky

BurtonAvenger said:


> So that video got him something like 50k subscribers and he just cried to any publication that would post it. Mass spamming. Such a pro.
> 
> Also that is absolutely hilarious he's registered to the Summit County Republican Party. That thing is run by some serious qanon douche canoes.


From what I've gathered, he has no real skills outside of snowboarding, isn't that good of a rider (he would struggle to make open class in any discipline), and has a lack of a desire to improve.

Yeah. Just a total waste of time. I find it atrocious he is a conservative with such a lack of work ethic.
He isn't going to be raising his kids in a fruitful environment unless he makes some serious changes.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Craig64 said:


> I didn't think it could get any worse for JB? Being a full on "Christian✝"..., he must love their values?, honesty?? and strong Pro-Life stance???


I'm not religious, but I doubt the Bible would condone someone with a lazy work ethic attempting to part people from their money in exchange for really, nothing.


----------



## Manicmouse

TrimbleFunky said:


> I'm not religious, but I doubt the Bible would condone someone with a lazy work ethic attempting to part people from their money in exchange for really, nothing.


You just described many priests 😁


----------



## Snow Hound

Manicmouse said:


> You just described many priests


By many priests you mean all organised religion? The many priests are just there for the kiddy fiddling.


----------



## Revvi

$1500 to ride with Buckhouse is peasant shit…

Need that $185,000 to ride with Shaun White to be a real baller.








Things to Do in Jackson Hole - Caldera House - Teton Village


Experience fun and exhilariting things to do in Jackson Hole, including skiing, hiking, horseback riding, helicopter tours, and more!




calderahouse.com


----------



## rgrwilco

I mean, for 1500 dollars he better let you try his clew bindings. And you get to hang out with ellstacker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99

You know who look even more kooky than Kookhouse in his vids? His fanbois in the background with the idiotic stickers and cheap ass goggles. They look like they would eat K'house's yellow snow if they could. For 1500 dollars they probably do.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I wouldn't even say he has snowboard skills. There's a kid sitting in a t shirt shop on main street that has ridden a third of what he has that's far better at riding than he'll ever be. He's got con artist skills if anything. 

At the end of the day he's a modern day snake oil salesman. He's just like any other crap ass social media influencer that pushes some fad diet, crypto, sports betting site, etc. etc. His work ethic is mediocre at best, his parenting skills are sub par, and his beliefs are awful. If you look at how he markets himself and how he does everything it's textbook Logan Paul, KSI, and to an extent Mr. Beast. Nothing special there he just looked at the formula and used it then embraced the kookiness. 

FYI dude thinks dinosaurs are 2000 years old. He also didn't learn how to read till the 5th grade and he was home schooled. So that should tell you the cycle of stupidity he's a part of. 

Now if people really want to hurt him and make him disappear. Any time something shows up in a feed and he's pushing some shit product, you mark it as a scam/fraud/misleading because it is. You report, you block, you don't feed the algorithm. This will push him farther down. 

To an extent it's already happening. If you look at his numbers which should be ramping up for the season he's averaging 1.2k views with a subscriber base of 123k. That's a really small number that doesn't make sense. Even on Social Blade his 24 hour average is 16k views across all 2000 of his videos. Once again that's a super small number. By comparison I average almost that in the same time frame and my average video view is about 2k per which makes more sense as I'm just doing reviews. Are people really watching every review if they aren't buying a board? Seems logical to me.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Buckhouse trembles in the turbulence of my kookery!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

BurtonAvenger said:


> In all honesty I think the constant call outs and put downs of him are starting to take their toll. I think we're going to finally get an epic melt down this season where he will then say "I'm taking a break for a while for my mental health". One can only hope it happens at his 2k ride with me I'll give you an STD camp and his fan base records it.



This is how we got Mumford and Sons and Kings of Leon to go away. It has worked before and will work again. 

...For Frodo?


----------



## jstar

I just checked out one of this guys videos. I'll try and say this without sounding like a dick, as I'm not trying to be.

Ellstacker and JB (as well as another video poster on this forum that I won't mention) come off as having mental health issues which I take in to account when I rarely come across their content. Because of this handicap, I try to refrain from ripping on them too harshly. I like to imagine that they are posting content based on their love for snowboarding, however, I do realize that some of this content comes across as ridiculous... just a few thoughts on my mind.

I could be totally wrong though, as I have not met them in person.


----------



## rgrwilco

I’ll ask him how old dinosaurs are in his next live stream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrimbleFunky

I noticed Cuckhouse has stopped posting his day count in his videos. The day count isn't sustainable from a financial perspective.

Maybe he'll finally be good enough to be competitive in open class USASA nationals after 40 more years of doing the same low bar bs.


----------



## Board Doctor

Craig64 said:


>


Honestly I sympathize with the ski patrol here. Green runs are slow runs where people are still learning. I’ve had my kid taken out by someone popping out of the trees. I use to trail behind them trying to keep people from ripping past them, but sometimes people actually cut between us. Often it was skiers that basically point it because they can’t really turn yet.

Then there’s the “intermediates“ that rip down greens, but then you see them taking it slow on the blues because they know they don’t have the skills to stay in control.

These guys ride decent enough, but greens are crowded with novices. Yes other people have cut in & out of the trees (and I do it when the run is empty), but they’re literally filming it and promoting this behaviour. Not cool.


----------



## Etienne

We have few greens we "race" on the way back home, but it's easy to be safe. We have sort of a gentleman agreement that we shouldn't scare beginners (basically cross behind them, not in cut their way, and they just never saw you coming).

By the way, I just remembered that the algos though because I watch snowboard and Google dev stuff all day, I would like this:





It answers the thread title by a painful "nope". 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MountainMystic

Etienne said:


> We j'a few greens we "race" on the way back home, but it's easy to be safe. We have short of a gentleman agreement that we shouldn't scare beginners (basically cross behind them, not in cut their way, and they just never saw you coming).
> 
> By the way, I just remembered that the algos though because I watch snowboard and Google dev stuff all day, I would like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It answers the thread title by a painful "nope".
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


I don't think bitcoin bro is claiming to be a "pro" snowboarder like Cuckhouse does.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

That is Joma, a tech youtuber. Just on a trip and low key bragging of his "tech lifestyle".

I am so happy most mountain towns are offensive to tech bros. You do not need to be competing with 20-30 year olds making over 400K a year for housing.


----------



## Etienne

He is claiming to be a pro dev though on quite a similar level... And makes people pay to "live his life".

Granted snowboarding places haven't be plagued by "digital nomads" like surfing spots, but still, pulling your MacBook out on the chair is peak kookery.


----------



## MountainMystic

Etienne said:


> He is claiming to be a pro dev though on quite a similar level... And makes people pay to "live his life".
> 
> Granted snowboarding places haven't be plagued by "digital nomads" like surfing spots, but still, pulling your MacBook out on the chair is peak kookery.
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


100%, 
Although, I would say peak Wanker...


----------



## rgrwilco

bunkhouse is now riding a clew snowboard (with clew bindings) as I think his daily driver.

I guess he can't level up to a Gilson sponsorship since Gilson burnt down today.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Don't worry. This isn't sustainable. Cuckhouse will be priced out of Summit County in the future.

I recently overheard two people in the education system talk about how low the literacy rate in the county is.

I almost wanted to say "Do you know JONATHAN BUCKHOUSE?!".


----------



## Snow Hound

Johnathan Buckhouse on Instagram: "This was super funny 😂 . . . . #snowboarding #snowboard #prosnowboarder #ski #skiing"


Johnathan Buckhouse shared a post on Instagram: "This was super funny 😂 . . . . #snowboarding #snowboard #prosnowboarder #ski #skiing". Follow their account to see 1651 posts.




www.instagram.com





Some of the comments are gold.


----------



## Craig64

So what I learnt here is the sole reason Buckhouse puts his goggles under his helmet is to show off his Evolution stickers so you can join "Team Buckhouse" and keep him snowboarding for free???


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> So what I learnt here is the sole reason Buckhouse puts his goggles under his helmet is to show off his Evolution stickers so you can join "Team Buckhouse" and keep him snowboarding for free???


And that 'evolution' design was apparently already on merch being sold elsewhere. In Steamboat resort shops AFAIK, and probably elsewhere, some considerable time before Cuckhouse started flogging merch with that design.


----------



## Craig64

MountainMystic said:


> And that 'evolution' design was apparently already on merch being sold elsewhere. In Steamboat resort shops AFAIK, and probably elsewhere, some considerable time before Cuckhouse started flogging merch with that design.


Basically his daily snowboarding blogs are just a filler either side to insert his adds within to sell all his "Team Buckhouse" merch $$$$$$$ to "Keep the dream alive".


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I don't know if he's living "the dream" sounds like a god damn nightmare. He has to make at least 2 videos a day, shorts, reels, etc. etc. and push his ripped off logo.

So Burton used a similar logo like that in an ad in 93, adopted to t-shirts shortly after, not original to him one bit but he tried to trademark it.



rgrwilco said:


> bunkhouse is now riding a clew snowboard (with clew bindings) as I think his daily driver.
> 
> I guess he can't level up to a Gilson sponsorship since Gilson burnt down today.


And yet he's still clewless.

The Gilson Insurance Fire Scam of 2022. 

Well county literacy rate also hinges on the huge Mexican population as well. Their kids will get a better education than they had and that's cool to see immigrants do that. But there is a reason I vote in the local elections on school issues because lets be real Buckhouse can't read a ballot so he doesn't know what will benefit his kids.


----------



## robotfood99

An instructional video on how to put on goggles and a helmet... confirms that his viewers are more retarded than Kookhouse himself.


----------



## smellysell

I don't understand how people can wear their straps under their helmets. Don't the plastic pieces you adjust the band size dig into your head? Maybe it's just because I'm a *********.


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> I don't understand how people can wear their straps under their helmets. Don't the plastic pieces you adjust the band size dig into your head? Maybe it's just because I'm a ***.


Why does it star out m o n g o l o i d? 😂


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

smellysell said:


> I don't understand how people can wear their straps under their helmets. Don't the plastic pieces you adjust the band size dig into your head? Maybe it's just because I'm a ***.


Same, I cant get on with it either. I'll just keep on looking like I got on a pair of Rec Specs.


----------



## Manicmouse

It's just not comfortable at all!


----------



## DaveMcI

I think pros wear goggles inside because the brand on the helmet pays them more than the goggle company


----------



## Luffe

I thought googles under the helmet had been out for a couple of years already.


----------



## Revvi

The solution is obviously getting a helmet with integrated goggles! 





Survey MIPS


Protection Lightweight in-mold construction fuses the exterior shell and EPS foam for a one-piece design that's lightweight and durable Zonal Koroyd® coverage for lightweight, energy-absorbing and ventilated impact protection MIPS® Brain Protection System reduces rotational forces caused by...




www.smithoptics.com


----------



## Craig64

Revvi said:


> The solution is obviously getting a helmet with integrated goggles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Survey MIPS
> 
> 
> Protection Lightweight in-mold construction fuses the exterior shell and EPS foam for a one-piece design that's lightweight and durable Zonal Koroyd® coverage for lightweight, energy-absorbing and ventilated impact protection MIPS® Brain Protection System reduces rotational forces caused by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smithoptics.com


Unfortunately that type of helmet has a fair few ridge structure lines molded into the external shell that would make the "Team Buckhouse" "Evolution" sticker hard to effectively mount ready for the daily "Sticker shout out" in order to "Keep the dream alive"???


----------



## bseracka

Craig64 said:


> Unfortunately that type of helmet has a fair few ridge structure lines molded into the external shell that would make the "Team Buckhouse" "Evolution" sticker hard to effectively mount ready for the daily "Sticker shout out" in order to "Keep the dream alive"???


Easy fix, he can just stick it on the lens and then do a daily vid about riding by using the force


----------



## MountainMystic

bseracka said:


> Easy fix, he can just stick it on the lens and then do a daily vid about riding by using the force


The _Power of Christ_ compels him....


----------



## Craig64

MountainMystic said:


> The _Power of Christ_ compels him....


I'd love to be on the chair just behind Avran, Buckhouse, Biesty and Kevin all sitting together in front. Would be pure Gold.


----------



## speedjason

smellysell said:


> I don't understand how people can wear their straps under their helmets. Don't the plastic pieces you adjust the band size dig into your head? Maybe it's just because I'm a ***.


You guys should come to Copper once. All the "cool kids" do that.


----------



## MountainMystic

Craig64 said:


> I'd love to be on the chair just behind Avran, Buckhouse, Biesty and Kevin all sitting together in front. Would be pure Gold.


 Cuckhouse, Goonride and Pro-Wank might find their selfish sticks are now internal fixtures. 
😬


----------



## TrimbleFunky

A typical local here that rents and works 2+ jobs, typically has no health insurance, or some really bad health insurance. Some jobs in the county can earn you six figures if you know your stuff!

You are still going to be living near the edge. Unless you are very, very frugal.

I suspect the Cuckhouse family income barely passes six figures.

I don't like Cuckhouse, but I do feel bad for his kids that likely have shit education and shit financial stability. Must be weird seeing other kids' families on vacation just walk over to Rootstalk and casually drop $1k+ for a meal without a care in the world.


----------



## speedjason

I still don't know why you guys care about him so much. So much envy in here. Just let him do what he does.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

I'll envy Buckhouse when get gets more days on snow than I do and has a sweet slope-side condo at Copper.


----------



## speedjason

TrimbleFunky said:


> I'll envy Buckhouse when get gets more days on snow than I do and has a sweet slope-side condo at Copper.


Come on, really?!?


----------



## 16gkid

speedjason said:


> I still don't know why you guys care about him so much. So much envy in here. Just let him do what he does.


its fucking weird in here man, I imagine these guys holding a voodoo doll of cuckhouse when i read some of these posts, i don't see why they're so fucking triggered but its hilarious


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> its fucking weird in here man, I imagine these guys holding a voodoo doll of cuckhouse when i read some of these posts, i don't see why they're so fucking triggered but its hilarious





TrimbleFunky said:


> I'll envy Buckhouse when get gets more days on snow than I do and has a sweet slope-side condo at Copper.


Fuck that fundy Jeebus fan & dinosaur denier cuckhouse, I'm too busy envying @TrimbleFunky


----------



## Manicmouse

Envy? Some of us just subscribe for the entertainment!


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> Fuck that fundy Jeebus fan & dinosaur denier cuckhouse, I'm too busy envying @TrimbleFunky





Manicmouse said:


> Envy? Some of us just subscribe for the entertainment!


deny till ya die


----------



## Pablo$

TrimbleFunky said:


> I'll envy Buckhouse when get gets more days on snow than I do and has a sweet slope-side condo at Copper.


A/S/L?


----------



## MountainMystic

Pablo$ said:


> A/S/L?


Do I detect a hobosexual?


----------



## TrimbleFunky

I never said I owned a condo. I’d be highly jealous of Cuckhouse if he owned one.


----------



## Craig64

TrimbleFunky said:


> I never said I owned a condo. I’d be highly jealous of Cuckhouse if he owned one.


I wonder how many Evolution stickers it takes to buy a Copper Condo???


----------



## El Cholo Rojo

Cheapest non-deed restricted condo at Copper is a 1bd 2ba for $780k with $2500 quarterly HOA. Estimated $5903 per month to cover that. 

diecutstickers.com charges $425 for 750, 5x3 stickers. We'll call costs $2 per sticker (customization, colors, etc). 

He charges $10 per sticker. 

Needs to sell at least 738 per month to cover the mortgage.

**With kids a 2bd 2ba there is 985k with 3500 HOA. Est. $7746/mo. Thats 969 stickers per month.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Johnathan Buckhouse | creating Snowboard YouTube Videos | Patreon


Become a patron of Johnathan Buckhouse today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




 www.patreon.com





there is a $500 a month tier. I shit you not.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Pablo$ said:


> A/S/L?


69/Transitioning -> wook/Denver West (Summit County)


----------



## Craig64

El Cholo Rojo said:


> Cheapest non-deed restricted condo at Copper is a 1bd 2ba for $780k with $2500 quarterly HOA. Estimated $5903 per month to cover that.
> 
> diecutstickers.com charges $425 for 750, 5x3 stickers. We'll call costs $2 per sticker (customization, colors, etc).
> 
> He charges $10 per sticker.
> 
> Needs to sell at least 738 per month to cover the mortgage.
> 
> **With kids a 2bd 2ba there is 985k with 3500 HOA. Est. $7746/mo. Thats 969 stickers per month.


So basically 1000 stickers, month 33 mail outs a day. No wonder the "Todays sticker shout out" is a hugely important insert in his blogs. Thanks @El Cholo Accountancy.  "Keep the dream alive"???


----------



## MountainMystic

TrimbleFunky said:


> 69/Transitioning -> wook/Denver West (Summit County)


Non-binary wook, or regular wook?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

If you were home schooled and didn't learn how to read till the 5th grade one would assume that the fault lies in your parent that is schooling you. That would also mean that perhaps your parent doesn't know how to read. Then if you procreate and can't really read and are a functional illiterate your offspring will then suffer from your illiteracy. Seems like a cycle perpetuated by elder Buckhouse. This is generational illiteracy!

He's really screwed up with the whole sticker thing based on that math.


----------



## Craig64

Is HOA like US version of strata? We have $Au2500 pa strata but we are also part owners in the entire resort property grounds, roads infrastructure and Management building as well as individual owners of our detached Villa and land.


----------



## Craig64

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you were home schooled and didn't learn how to read till the 5th grade one would assume that the fault lies in your parent that is schooling you. That would also mean that perhaps your parent doesn't know how to read. Then if you procreate and can't really read and are a functional illiterate your offspring will then suffer from your illiteracy. Seems like a cycle perpetuated by elder Buckhouse. This is generational illiteracy!
> 
> He's really screwed up with the whole sticker thing based on that math.


No wonder Buckhouse is always looking for free lift tickets when he's doing his tour around the Country of all the resorts. I've seen that free lift tickets for the Buckhouse Team gives the resort a higher CS ranking with his ratings and ranking.


----------



## speedjason

TrimbleFunky said:


> I never said I owned a condo. I’d be highly jealous of Cuckhouse if he owned one.


I think he is renting a house by summit county.


----------



## speedjason

Come on guys, let's be realistic. JB is not gonna buy a condo up in the mountains with 130k followers and selling stickers. But he is having fun and doing what he loves that's all that matters.
I don't understand why you guys so hating on him having fun. If you don't like him, don't watch his videos. Whatever he does doesn't even hurt you in any shape of form. So much for the so called "love" in the snowboarding circle.


----------



## speedjason

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you were home schooled and didn't learn how to read till the 5th grade one would assume that the fault lies in your parent that is schooling you. That would also mean that perhaps your parent doesn't know how to read. Then if you procreate and can't really read and are a functional illiterate your offspring will then suffer from your illiteracy. Seems like a cycle perpetuated by elder Buckhouse. This is generational illiteracy!
> 
> He's really screwed up with the whole sticker thing based on that math.


I am not sure you are being sarcastic or just being mean here.


----------



## 16gkid

speedjason said:


> I am not sure you are being sarcastic or just being mean here.


Come on, this guys shtick is to be a [email protected]#t, of course he's being a dick, so edgy man!


----------



## 16gkid

Craig64 said:


> No wonder Buckhouse is always looking for free lift tickets when he's doing his tour around the Country of all the resorts. I've seen that free lift tickets for the Buckhouse Team gives the resort a higher CS ranking with his ratings and ranking.


So you would pay for tickets even though you could get it for free? ok thats weird, are you gonna talk the same shit about casey willax? he gets comped at resorts all the time? you guys are weirdos


----------



## Manicmouse

_SnowboardingForum.com is up in flames with a civil war over the famous celebrity snowboarder Jonathan Buckhouse, the American snowboarder, social media personality, YouTuber and thrill seeker, known primarily for his death-defying activities and adventures._

Know more about Jonathan Buckhouse on In4fp


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> So you would pay for tickets even though you could get it for free? ok thats weird, are you gonna talk the same shit about casey willax? he gets comped at resorts all the time? you guys are weirdos


Casey is a good guy. Cuckhouse is a [email protected]#t.


----------



## speedjason

MountainMystic said:


> Casey is a good guy. Cuckhouse is a cunt.


you are just mad you can't get free ticks.


----------



## Craig64

MountainMystic said:


> Casey is a good guy. Cuckhouse is a cunt.


Appears maybe that there are a few "Team Buckhouse" fan boys here in SBF???
Folks, "Keep the dream Alive???" 💰💰💰💰💰💰💰


----------



## NT.Thunder

Manicmouse said:


> _SnowboardingForum.com is up in flames with a civil war over the famous celebrity snowboarder Jonathan Buckhouse, the American snowboarder, social media personality, YouTuber and thrill seeker, known primarily for his death-defying activities and adventures._
> 
> Know more about Jonathan Buckhouse on In4fp


WTF is a celebrity snowboarder?


----------



## speedjason

Craig64 said:


> Appears maybe that there are a few "Team Buckhouse" fan boys here in SBF???
> Folks, "Keep the dream Alive???" 💰💰💰💰💰💰💰


Not a fanboy just don't appreciate the hate.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Well you know you could always just not read the thread, seems logical.


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> Appears maybe that there are a few "Team Buckhouse" fan boys here in SBF???
> Folks, "Keep the dream Alive???" 💰💰💰💰💰💰💰


What kind of mental gymnastics are you doing to get to that conclusion? 
You guys are like those miserable old ladies that sit around and shit on people 😆 it's pretty pathetic, then again not surprised coming from "team angry cuntysnowboarder" u guys are the edgiest😆


----------



## Manicmouse

It's good to have you active around here again buddy to stop us bunch of Karens from getting too edgy!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

16gkid said:


> What kind of mental gymnastics are you doing to get to that conclusion?
> You guys are like those miserable old ladies that sit around and shit on people 😆 it's pretty pathetic, then again not surprised coming from "team angry cuntysnowboarder" u guys are the edgiest😆


What's it like knowing I live rent free in your head?


----------



## NT.Thunder

Without being that "Get off my lawn" guy - this is the world these days. People are just shit, we're all shit one way or another. Values, pffft, they're long gone.


----------



## Craig64

16gkid said:


> What kind of mental gymnastics are you doing to get to that conclusion?
> You guys are like those miserable old ladies that sit around and shit on people 😆 it's pretty pathetic, then again not surprised coming from "team angry cuntysnowboarder" u guys are the edgiest😆


Could it simply be us Aussies and Kiwi's down here just love making fun of you guys in the US of A???.
Or could it just be envy, jealousy or even desire of a "Celebrity Snowboarder" enjoyably meeking out a daily living from YT??? 

Maybe???🤔


----------



## 16gkid

BurtonAvenger said:


> What's it like knowing I live rent free in your head?


You couldn't afford it bud, did you buy that used Volvo SUV you were so proud about yet? Or still getting shitty cocaine in Breck?


----------



## 16gkid

Craig64 said:


> Could it simply be us Aussies and Kiwi's down here just love making fun of you guys in the US of A???.
> Or could it just be envy, jealousy or even desire of a "Celebrity Snowboarder" enjoyably meeking out a daily living from YT???
> 
> Maybe???🤔


Ehh pretty pathetic, I guess If you got nothing else going on in your life, it's a good waste of time, I'd rather jerk off again and take a nap


----------



## 16gkid

NT.Thunder said:


> Without being that "Get off my lawn" guy - this is the world these days. People are just shit, we're all shit one way or another. Values, pffft, they're long gone.


As long as you're aware I guess👍


----------



## TrimbleFunky

The world is filled with low bar freeloaders looking for a handout. I don’t appreciate lazy people taking advantage of unsuspecting noobs financially.

At least bring something of value in return for a monetary donation. At the current moment, and his technical riding ability; giving him a donation would be like paying for an escort for companionship.

The money is better spent securing a series of private lessons by a world class coach, and not a cheerleader instructor brah. Not as expensive as you think.


----------



## Craig64

TrimbleFunky said:


> The world is filled with low bar freeloaders looking for a handout. I don’t appreciate lazy people taking advantage of unsuspecting noobs financially.
> 
> At least bring something of value in return for a monetary donation. At the current moment, and his technical riding ability; giving him a donation would be like paying for an escort for companionship.
> 
> The money is better spent securing a series of private lessons by a world class coach, and not a cheerleader instructor brah. Not as expensive as you think.


Exactly...., I tell you what I give a bit of credit too and enjoy....,
Big fan of Avrans "Explained", ✅
don't mind the "Team Buckhouse" tour of the USA resorts however he really only ever focuses on park which I don't have much interest in at all.✅
Like RK vids but after a while they are a bit repetitive however he seems like a pretty chill sort of dude. ✅
Like Malcolm Moore as his tutorials seem pretty informative and like his format riding whilst under live narration.✅
TGR is okay for the volume of shit they put out just to get closer look at hardware and outerwear. Their expertise feels pretty light though however credit here, they endorse this on the start of their vids. ✅ 
BA has some nice video reviews and TJ rides sort of okay on the boards he's testing. ✅
Kevin..., um what can I say here...., he pumps out the volume and has this MO in coming across as a warm and fuzzy, homely sort of guy a girl would love to take home and show mum and dad for the 1st time as her new boyfriend.✅

@16gkid...., so maybe there's a slight hint of 💘 here?


----------



## NT.Thunder

What's going on with Tribute - when do these guys usually kick into gear?


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> Ehh pretty pathetic, I guess If you got nothing else going on in your life, it's a good waste of time, I'd rather jerk off again and take a nap


you do you, jerk off nap kid


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Happy Thanksgiving to all you Cuckhouse lovers and haters.
Be safe and don't fuck yourself up until 69 years later.


----------



## speedjason

TrimbleFunky said:


> The world is filled with low bar freeloaders looking for a handout. I don’t appreciate lazy people taking advantage of unsuspecting noobs financially.
> 
> At least bring something of value in return for a monetary donation. At the current moment, and his technical riding ability; giving him a donation would be like paying for an escort for companionship.
> 
> The money is better spent securing a series of private lessons by a world class coach, and not a cheerleader instructor brah. Not as expensive as you think.


You know what, opinions are like assholes, everyone has one and they all stink.
Just because you don't find whatever JB does suit your kind of entertainment doesn't mean that person is a kook and should be insulted. What have you achieved in life calling someone else freeloader and lazy? So what he may not be the best snowboarder in the world but he delivers what he does and people like him and wanting to support what he does is that an issue for you or just your jealousy talking? And why do you even care how people spend their money anyways? They are not spending your money.


----------



## speedjason

Craig64 said:


> Exactly...., I tell you what I give a bit of credit too and enjoy....,
> Big fan of Avrans "Explained", ✅
> don't mind the "Team Buckhouse" tour of the USA resorts however he really only ever focuses on park which I don't have much interest in at all.✅
> Like RK vids but after a while they are a bit repetitive however he seems like a pretty chill sort of dude. ✅
> Like Malcolm Moore as his tutorials seem pretty informative and like his format riding whilst under live narration.✅
> TGR is okay for the volume of shit they put out just to get closer look at hardware and outerwear. Their expertise feels pretty light though however credit here, they endorse this on the start of their vids. ✅
> BA has some nice video reviews and TJ rides sort of okay on the boards he's testing. ✅
> Kevin..., um what can I say here...., he pumps out the volume and has this MO in coming across as a warm and fuzzy, homely sort of guy a girl would love to take home and show mum and dad for the 1st time as her new boyfriend.✅
> 
> @16gkid...., so maybe there's a slight hint of 💘 here?


People like what JB does just like how you like whoever you like. Different strokes for different folks. Wouldn't it be nice to have an open mind about what people do and take in whatever you think is valuable to you? I find this whole thread very weird and almost completely against the spirit of snowboarding which is being open minded. Some of you guys probably need to go back to skiing instead.


----------



## Pablo$

Guys, I just got a Korua. Who else rides a Korua?


----------



## 16gkid

Pablo$ said:


> Guys, I just got a Korua. Who else rides a Korua?


I'm putting out top 5 snowboards for cunty fucks, stay tuned ! Also join my Patreon, for 5 bucks a month I'll pour hot soup on ya!


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> I'm putting out top 5 snowboards for cunty fucks, stay tuned ! Also join my Patreon, for 5 bucks a month I'll pour hot soup on ya!


That's so on-brand for you.


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> That's so on-brand for you.


Don't worry I'll get the list over to ya, I bet you would look great on a Gilson🤌


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> you do you, jerk off nap kid


Oohh so edgy!


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> Oohh so edgy!


Only reading your To Do list back to you!


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> Only reading your To Do list back to you!


Nah Im good, I already bought all the boards from Kevin's list, he's pretty much a pro😉😉😉😉😉


----------



## 16gkid

I just realized that you're the adult that still uses the sissy bar on the lift 🫣🤡


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> I just realized that you're the adult that still uses the sissy bar on the lift 🫣🤡


Oooh, what a Zinger! your participation trophy is in the mail.


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> Oooh, what a Zinger! your participation trophy is in the mail.


sorry i cant listen to you anymore, lapbar


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> sorry i cant listen to you anymore, lapbar


Not sorry I can't listen to you any more, wanky kid


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> Not sorry I can't listen to you any more, wanky kid


I bet you wear a helmet when you talk shit online😉😉


----------



## Manicmouse

This thread is gold, can someone distract the mods so we can keep it going! I’ll go start a new thread in Political, something something those gosh darn democrats.


----------



## MountainMystic

Manicmouse said:


> This thread is gold, can someone distract the mods so we can keep it going! I’ll go start a new thread in Political, something something those gosh darn democrats.


Get them all over-excited about proper publicly funded healthcare, and sensible gun law restrictions to keep firearms out of the hands of fuckwits, the mentally ill, and those with poor impulse control.


----------



## MountainMystic

16gkid said:


> I bet you wear a helmet when you talk shit online😉😉


I bet you are having trouble typing because you got lotion all over both hands and the keyboard, as well as the monitor, although that goo dripping from the monitor may not actually be lotion, allegedly....


----------



## 16gkid

MountainMystic said:


> I bet you are having trouble typing because you got lotion all over both hands and the keyboard, as well as the monitor, although that goo dripping from the monitor may not actually be lotion, allegedly....


You probably wear a condom to the strip club


----------



## NT.Thunder

Manicmouse said:


> This thread is gold, can someone distract the mods so we can keep it going! I’ll go start a new thread in Political, something something those gosh darn democrats.


I've actually just landed and back in range now and this is the first thread I go to, FFS!!! 

Might need to shut it down for a while, doesn't appear to be going anywhere - either that or I'll send John Dutton in to sort this shit


----------



## Donutz

Okay, a whole page of "neener neener." Jesus.


----------

